# BREAKING - SHOOTING ATTACK IN OHIO, FIRST REPORTS: 10 PEOPLE KILLED



## Sherlōck (Aug 4, 2019)

*Ohio shooting: Police respond to active shooter in Dayton's Oregon District*

Police are responding to an active shooter in the Oregon District of US city Dayton in Ohio state, according to local media reports.

Multiple people were shot and medics were travelling to the scene to respond to injuries, according to local news outlet the Dayton Daily News. It also said that a shooter is down.

Exact details of the shooting and the exact number of victims remain unknown.



*BREAKING - SHOOTING ATTACK IN OHIO, FIRST REPORTS: 10 PEOPLE KILLED*

Only hours after a shooter opened fire in El Paso, Texas, a second shooting is being reported in the United States.

First reports indicate that a live shooter opened fire in Dayton, Ohio, killing as many as 10 people, according to Israeli and US media sources.

This is a developing story.


----------



## Konami Yatsa (Aug 4, 2019)

...


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 4, 2019)

...


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 4, 2019)

RIP to all the victims but fucking hell another shooting just after 10 hours ago


----------



## Amol (Aug 4, 2019)

Such a safe country. 
No Gun problem at all.
Clearly you can kill this many people with bat too in same amount of time.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2019)

Are you fucking serious


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2019)

Yikes.  Waiting for details on this one.  Hopefully this isn’t as bad as is being reported atm.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 4, 2019)

Is it still to early to talk about gun violence?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 4, 2019)

‘No Way To Prevent This,’ Says Only Nation Where This Regularly Happens.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2019)

"""""""""""""""""Thoughts and Prayers"""""""""""""""""""


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 4, 2019)

Yo, where all the good guys with a gun at?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## U mad bro (Aug 4, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Yo, where all the good guys with a gun at?


Too busy assaulting civilians over traffic violations.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2019)

What can be said anymore that hasn't been said 100 times.

We're entering a purge ladies and gentleman.


----------



## Alita (Aug 4, 2019)

Now we are at 4 mass shootings with multiple casualties in one week. I think we have hit a new record. 

I can already guess the profile of the shooter too.


----------



## Conquistador (Aug 4, 2019)

Another one what the fuck?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2019)

Alita54 said:


> Now we are at 4 mass shootings


What were the first 2?


----------



## Alita (Aug 4, 2019)

Mider T said:


> What were the first 2?



Virginia Beach and that garlic festival in California.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2019)

Alita54 said:


> Virginia Beach and that garlic festival in California.


Virginis Beach? That shooting that happened months ago?  Gilroy was last week.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2019)

The funny thing is the very first people to post in threads where an immigrant kills someone are strangely not around jumping to the same conclusions when a mass shooting happens in America

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 4, 2019)

Nep Nep said:


> When your argument is so vapid that everything is just cuz racism, you're virtue signaling.
> 
> It's a joke among people with brains for a reason. Cause it's a fucking joke.


Idk that term is used too much  against people who truly believe the views they’re expressing.


----------



## Alita (Aug 4, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Virginis Beach? That shooting that happened months ago?  Gilroy was last week.



My bad I got the locations wrong.





> *Date * *Location * *Dead * *Injured * *Total * *Description *
> August 4, 2019  Reportedly 10 killed Unknown at least 12
> August 3, 2019  20 26 *46* : At least 20 people were killed and 26 were injured at a Walmart near the . One suspect was taken into custody.
> August 2, 2019  3 1 *4* A man shot and killed his in-laws, and wounded an 11-year-old boy sitting in a relative's car before committing suicide.
> ...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 4, 2019)

Was it another white nationalist? The frequency of this...holy crap, this could possibly be coordinated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Aug 4, 2019)

Pliskin said:


> 2 pages in and we've already entered the 'I am totally sexually active, bro.' teenage trashtalk.
> 
> In a thread about dead people.
> 
> Wtf, café?



I blame nep nep.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 4, 2019)

Guys, ignore Nep Nep for fuck's sake. Was the perpetrator a White Nationalist? Again, the frequency of this weeks mass shootings seem too coordinated to be stuff lone wolves would do, this honestly seems to a concerted terrorist attack from white supremacists.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Aug 4, 2019)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Guys, ignore Nep Nep for fuck's sake. Was the perpetrator a White Nationalist? Again, the frequency of this weeks mass shootings seem too coordinated to be stuff lone wolves would do, this honestly seems to a concerted terrorist attack from white supremacists.



We don't know yet but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 4, 2019)

Alita54 said:


> Now we are at 4 mass shootings with multiple casualties in one week. I think we have hit a new record.
> 
> I can already guess the profile of the shooter too.





Alita54 said:


> Virginia Beach and that garlic festival in California.


The garlic festival shooter was of Iranian/Italian descent from a well off Californian family that was young and foolish.

The Virginia beach shooter had a wife that divorced him recently as well as work and money problems as a result I expect, etc.
Here is the Virginia beach shooter's profile since you and others are going to make assumptions about profiles before you say things.


----------



## Alita (Aug 4, 2019)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Guys, ignore Nep Nep for fuck's sake. Was the perpetrator a White Nationalist? Again, the frequency of this weeks mass shootings seem too coordinated to be stuff lone wolves would do, this honestly seems to a concerted terrorist attack from white supremacists.



I'm watching the news now. 9 were killed and 16 injured. Thankfully the cops actually did their real jobs for a change and actually killed the bastard. It will probably be awhile before we get motives.


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 4, 2019)

Yeah, @Nep Nep get a thread ban.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MO (Aug 4, 2019)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Guys, ignore Nep Nep for fuck's sake. Was the perpetrator a White Nationalist? Again, the frequency of this weeks mass shootings seem too coordinated to be stuff lone wolves would do, this honestly seems to a concerted terrorist attack from white supremacists.


I think so. I saw a tweet with the shooter laying down and he was definiy white


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 4, 2019)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Guys, ignore Nep Nep for fuck's sake. Was the perpetrator a White Nationalist? Again, the frequency of this weeks mass shootings seem too coordinated to be stuff lone wolves would do, this honestly seems to a concerted terrorist attack from white supremacists.



Probably copy cat.

Though i don't understand why a white supremacist would randomly shoot outside a bar unless most of the patrons of the bar belonged to a ethnic minority. Not discounting it obviously given the insane character of these people.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Zef (Aug 4, 2019)

mr_shadow said:


> Yeah, @Nep Nep get a thread ban.


Censorship


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 4, 2019)

Zef said:


> Censorship


In fairness, @mr_shadow did him/her a favour. He/she was making a complete embarrassment of themself and now nobody will see how much of a tit they were because the posts are gone. Think of it as a mercy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Aug 4, 2019)

Zef said:


> Censorship



*C*en*C*orshi*P*.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 4, 2019)

Oh another one...


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 4, 2019)

I think you guys might have a problem with guns in America.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Konami Yatsa (Aug 4, 2019)

Lastier said:


> I think you guys might have a problem with guns in America.


 maybe they do.


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 4, 2019)

Parallax said:


> The funny thing is the very first people to post in threads where an immigrant kills someone are strangely not around jumping to the same conclusions when a mass shooting happens in America



It's called waiting for evidence so you don't look like a complete idiot. A lesson you have seen to not learned from the Covington kids fiasco. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> The garlic festival shooter was of Iranian/Italian descent from a well off Californian family that was young and foolish.
> 
> The Virginia beach shooter had a wife that divorced him recently as well as work and money problems as a result I expect, etc.
> Here is the Virginia beach shooter's profile since you and others are going to make assumptions about profiles before you say things.



*If* this is indeed true, you can bet your ads the media is going to hush about this shootung fairly quickly, since it won't fit the narrative they spin, just like with that trans shooter, they were a weekly silent on that one too, where as the precious shooting is going to be rage bait for months.


----------



## Brian (Aug 4, 2019)

so they shot this guy but not the one from yesterday at walmart?


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 4, 2019)

Man i was confused as fuck because i heard the mass shooting took place in el paso

Then i realised this was a different, second one

What the fuck america?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 4, 2019)

Brian said:


> so they shot this guy but not the one from yesterday at walmart?



Sounds like the police responded within a minute and took him down. He was still an active shooter. I guess the el paso shooter surrendered voluntarily once the police rolled in. He was not actively shooting when the police confronted him.


----------



## Fang (Aug 4, 2019)

I live in Virginia and haven't heard any news about any shooting at Virginia Beach unless we're talking about the news from back in May?


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 4, 2019)

Those poor people. I feel so sad for them and their families.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## LesExit (Aug 4, 2019)

I don't even know what to say any more on this topic. Clearly, we need some changes but nothing seems to matter.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> It's called waiting for evidence so you don't look like a complete idiot. A lesson you have seen to not learned from the Covington kids fiasco.
> 
> 
> 
> *If* this is indeed true, you can bet your ads the media is going to hush about this shootung fairly quickly, since it won't fit the narrative they spin, just like with that trans shooter, they were a weekly silent on that one too, where as the precious shooting is going to be rage bait for months.


Looks like the shooter was another white Male so I dont really get the point of this post.  You seem really thrilled when we get these tho


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2019)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The garlic festival shooter was of Iranian/Italian descent from a well off Californian family that was young and foolish.
> 
> The Virginia beach shooter had a wife that divorced him recently as well as work and money problems as a result I expect, etc.
> Here is the Virginia beach shooter's profile since you and others are going to make assumptions about profiles before you say things.


Where were you with this same energy in the other mass shooting thread?


----------



## Drake (Aug 4, 2019)

I used to be a proponent of gun rights, but these past couple years (or even just the past couple days) should make it obvious to everyone that the US can't handle guns. Something needs to be done about this and the idiots who keep blocking gun regulations for political reasons need to be removed from office. They, along with the NRA, are practically accomplices to this shit.

At the very least, background checks need to be much more strict and comprehensive, and you should never be able to go into a store or a gun show and buy a gun on that same day. The FBI needs to have a distinct branch or team that deals specifically with this, and it needs to be given a lot more funding that it has right now. You should also be required to get a psychiatric evaluation in order to be cleared to purchase a gun before you get one. Buying a gun needs to be a much longer and detailed process than it is now.

Apart from the legislative side, the media needs to stop reporting the shooter's name unless it is an active shooting, and they should not mention any manifestos or whatever other copycat bullshit that these cunts so often employ. Any reporting on these events should be focused on the victims and the shooter should be forgotten, rotting in solitary or executed. 

Personally I would like to own a gun in the future, but at this point I can't really argue against a complete ban like they have in most European countries.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 4, 2019)

Parallax said:


> Looks like the shooter was another white Male so I dont really get the point of this post.  You seem really thrilled when we get these tho



The point was refuting your post and responding to unlosings post. You will notice in my response to his post the useage of if and indeed. 


You posted this 44 minutes ago, so wish granted.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> The point was refuting your post and responding to unlosings post. You will notice in my response to his post the useage of if and indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> You posted this 44 minutes ago, so wish granted.


You didnt do that tho

I'm not sure you know what refute means


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 4, 2019)

Parallax said:


> You didnt do that tho
> 
> I'm not sure you know what refute means



Refute = disprove 



Parallax said:


> The funny thing is the very first people to post in threads where an immigrant kills someone are strangely not around jumping to the same conclusions when a mass shooting happens in America


----------



## Bazu'aal (Aug 4, 2019)

I could care less about profile because it is too difficult to predict when someone goes on a shooting rampage. If we go through a profiling route, I think we start heading in a much darker direction that will cause more issues than it solves. The issue is clearly the guns. Having a right to bear arms is not worth the body count.
Is it possible to do mass killings with other weapons or means? Of course. But guns provide a simple and fast option that thus enables for these shootings to happen. One can blame the hyper polarized rhetoric sure, but that is a shit load more difficult to predict and combat over the course of time in this country. And before someone mentions an argument with give me liberty or give death, I ask of you to not live in such absolutist ways considering this certain liberty is causing a shit ton of unintended deaths, and we aren't even in a civil war. It has become apparent that the US gun culture does not provide enough of safety first atmosphere like other countries with legal fire arm ownership.

And no, dont fucking say we need to reopen the psychiatric facilities or it I simply a mental health issue. As someone with a degree in psychology, I fucking facepalm at this because it is not so fucking easy to deal with people that have mental health issues, and to predict a shooter is a fruitless task. All you end up doing by saying it is a mental health issue is further stigmatize those who see or want to see therapists and end up creating a mindset that dangerous people or people that are not "normal" are mostly the ones who need therapy. In addition to that, we all know at this point it is a damn red herring excuse.

Like I said earlier, these individuals are too difficult to predict and tackle the wrong issue. There will always be people with issues in their lives. How we respond to them is different. Not everyone that goes through a divorce goes on a shooting rampage. Are they more susceptible to do so? Depends on the person but as I said - too damn difficult to see coming. Is it more predictable when they buy an assault rifle? We might be getting there but that is far away from enough evidence. I prefer to deal with the weapons than thought policing.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 4, 2019)

Samus Aran said:


> I could care less about profile because it is too difficult to predict when someone goes on a shooting rampage. If we go through a profiling route, I think we start heading in a much darker direction that will cause more issues than it solves. The issue is clearly the guns. Having a right to bear arms is not worth the body count.
> Is it possible to do mass killings with other weapons or means? Of course. But guns provide a simple and fast option that thus enables for these shootings to happen. One can blame the hyper polarized rhetoric sure, but that is a shit load more difficult to predict and combat over the course of time in this country. And before someone mentions an argument with give me liberty or give death, I ask of you to not live in such absolutist ways considering this certain liberty is causing a shit ton of unintended deaths, and we aren't even in a civil war. It has become apparent that the US gun culture does not provide enough of safety first atmosphere like other countries with legal fire arm ownership.
> 
> And no, dont fucking say we need to reopen the psychiatric facilities or it I simply a mental health issue. As someone with a degree in psychology, I fucking facepalm at this because it is not so fucking easy to deal with people that have mental health issues, and to predict a shooter is a fruitless task. All you end up doing by saying it is a mental health issue is further stigmatize those who see or want to see therapists and end up creating a mindset that dangerous people or people that are not "normal" are mostly the ones who need therapy. In addition to that, we all know at this point it is a damn red herring excuse.
> ...


I agree I don't want to not be hired for a job because I suffer from depression and anxiety which is my biggest fear if mental health becomes stigmatized.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drake (Aug 4, 2019)

@Samus Aran the idea that it's "too difficult" to predict who will go on a shooting rampage is wrong. Many shooters, both right wing terrorists and Islamic terrorists (including the El Paso shooter from yesterday) have had social media histories that clearly show instability and a propensity towards violence towards other groups, as well as past mental health issues in some cases. You could make the argument that it doesn't necessarily mean they are going to go on a murdering spree, but it's better safe than sorry. Bearing arms should not be a right and it should be much easier to block people from owning guns if the FBI deems it necessary.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 4, 2019)

What type of gun was used?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 4, 2019)

Canute87 said:


> What type of gun was used?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 4, 2019)

Drake said:


> @Samus Aran the idea that it's "too difficult" to predict who will go on a shooting rampage is wrong. Many shooters, both right wing terrorists and Islamic terrorists (including the El Paso shooter from yesterday) have had social media histories that clearly show instability and a propensity towards violence towards other groups, as well as past mental health issues in some cases. You could make the argument that it doesn't necessarily mean they are going to go on a murdering spree, but it's better safe than sorry. Bearing arms should not be a right and it should be much easier to block people from owning guns if the FBI deems it necessary.



Just the same, less than 1% of 4chan pol bitter disaffected young white male loners go on mass shootings. This is why I brought up profiling with islamic extremism and terrorism, because that at least has real world checkpoints, plane tickets, radicalization locations on top of the internet interests, google searches. These lone wolf domestic terrorists don't have to trigger anything in the real world before they do their thing.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 4, 2019)

once again an assault rifle.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 4, 2019)

Drake said:


> I used to be a proponent of gun rights, but these past couple years (or even just the past couple days) should make it obvious to everyone that the US can't handle guns. Something needs to be done about this and the idiots who keep blocking gun regulations for political reasons need to be removed from office. They, along with the NRA, are practically accomplices to this shit.
> 
> At the very least, background checks need to be much more strict and comprehensive, and you should never be able to go into a store or a gun show and buy a gun on that same day. The FBI needs to have a distinct branch or team that deals specifically with this, and it needs to be given a lot more funding that it has right now. You should also be required to get a psychiatric evaluation in order to be cleared to purchase a gun before you get one. Buying a gun needs to be a much longer and detailed process than it is now.
> 
> ...



a regular pistol or an assault rifle.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Aug 4, 2019)

Drake said:


> @Samus Aran the idea that it's "too difficult" to predict who will go on a shooting rampage is wrong. Many shooters, both right wing terrorists and Islamic terrorists (including the El Paso shooter from yesterday) have had social media histories that clearly show instability and a propensity towards violence towards other groups, as well as past mental health issues in some cases. You could make the argument that it doesn't necessarily mean they are going to go on a murdering spree, but it's better safe than sorry. Bearing arms should not be a right and it should be much easier to block people from owning guns if the FBI deems it necessary.


@reiatsuflow pretty much reaffirmed what I just said.  The lone wolf shooters, no matter their history,  is a mountain to climb more than just circumstantial evidence for. And at a certain point we will look at circumstantial evidence as the only evidence. Really rather not go down that path.


----------



## Drake (Aug 4, 2019)

Samus Aran said:


> @reiatsuflow pretty reaffirmed what I just said.  The lone wolf shooters, no matter their history,  is a mountain to climb more than just circumstantial evidence for. And at a certain point we will look at circumstantial evidence as the only evidence. Really rather not go down that path.



Then by his argument, you should also not be calling for a total gun ban. If you ban all guns, less than 1% of people who no longer have access to guns would have gone on shooting sprees if they had access to weapons. Does that mean that we shouldn't ban all guns?

The "slippery slope" argument that you're now citing also goes against your own previous point. If we ban guns, we are removing a part of the Bill of Rights. Does that mean we will soon be banning free speech as well?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 4, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> Man i was confused as fuck because i heard the mass shooting took place in el paso
> 
> Then i realised this was a different, second one
> 
> What the fuck america?



He is off by a little bit according to Wikipedia



> As of August 4, 2019, 252 mass shootings have occurred in 2019 that fit the inclusion criteria of this article, resulting in 1,032 people being shot. Of those people, 281 have died. This averages out to 1.2 shootings per day.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 4, 2019)

Fang said:


> I live in Virginia and haven't heard any news about any shooting at Virginia Beach unless we're talking about the news from back in May?


They maybe talking about that one


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 4, 2019)

Tragic. Rip.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Aug 4, 2019)

Drake said:


> Then by his argument, you should also not be calling for a total gun ban. If you ban all guns, less than 1% of people who no longer have access to guns would have gone on shooting sprees if they had access to weapons. Does that mean that we shouldn't ban all guns?
> 
> The "slippery slope" argument that you're now citing also goes against your own previous point. If we ban guns, we are removing a part of the Bill of Rights. Does that mean we will soon be banning free speech as well?



My slippery slope argument claims that if we avoid guns and focus on thought policing, the first amendment and any rights to privacy can be potentially shot to hell and not even solve the issue of gun violence.
Banning guns is another slippery slope, but again I find it more acceptable to modify or get rid of 2nd amendment considering the gun culture in the US compared to other countries. The Constitution was written to be amended intentionally as it only spoke to the Founder's time in certain points. And it has been amended several times before so for argument's sake, it has been on a slope but it doesnt need to be slippery. I'll be clear on this: I'm for gun control or a ban on guns, but I'm primarily for what you listed: Stricter checks, no same day purchases, tightening up loopholes, etc. Common sense control. I know it is far from easy, but doing nothing or minor changes have proven next to nothing when it comes to American gun violence.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 4, 2019)

@Detective now mop is spreading this misleading propaganda too and it's confusing me all over again


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 4, 2019)

@Chelydra 
Is Italy still less safe then America in your opinion considering they dont have mass shootings as much?


----------



## Bazu'aal (Aug 4, 2019)

What is that guy using as evidence?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 4, 2019)

Okay so I have a few question. It's just a question not a statement or anything. 

So if we do ban guns/get rid of the second amendment, how do you stop the people who were going to commit the crimes regardless? How do we stop them from getting guns illegally or even worse using alternate weaponry? I know in europe(I think) some places have had to start banning knives cause people are using those. What happens if they escalate further and use explosives or something? That's the kinda stuff that worries me to be honest


----------



## Pliskin (Aug 4, 2019)

Masterblack06 said:


> Okay so I have a few question. It's just a question not a statement or anything.
> 
> So if we do ban guns/get rid of the second amendment, how do you stop the people who were going to commit the crimes regardless? How do we stop them from getting guns illegally or even worse using alternate weaponry?



Good question. Nobody really knows the answer, some things can only be evaluated rigorously ex post facto, but the thinking is that gun laws in Europe and other places coincide with far, far (faaaaaaaaaaaaar!) fewer mass shootings (like really really far) without a noticeable wave of mass bombings (like so incredibly far its not even funny) so if there is not something that makes Americans the most crafty and naturally inclined mass murderers by nature, maybe it is not a coincidence and these laws help in these places.

Far.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 4, 2019)

Masterblack06 said:


> Okay so I have a few question. It's just a question not a statement or anything.
> 
> So if we do ban guns/get rid of the second amendment, how do you stop the people who were going to commit the crimes regardless? How do we stop them from getting guns illegally or even worse using alternate weaponry? I know in europe(I think) some places have had to start banning knives cause people are using those. What happens if they escalate further and use explosives or something? That's the kinda stuff that worries me to be honest



The same way regular citizens can't get access to a sniper rifle,  they can do the same with assault rifles.

Knives can't kill dozen's of people in any quick succession.

You simply make it harder to commit these atrocities and they'll subside.


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 4, 2019)

makeoutparadise said:


> @Chelydra
> Is Italy still less safe then America in your opinion considering they dont have mass shootings as much?



These mass shootings aren't worth worrying about on a personal safety level there's simply nothing one can do as we have seen. Italy on the other hand has a history of falsely accuaibg American tourists of crimes they didn't commit.




Canute87 said:


> The same way regular citizens can't get access to a sniper rifle,  they can do the same with assault rifles.
> 
> Knives can't kill dozen's of people in any quick succession.
> 
> You simply make it harder to commit these atrocities and they'll subside.



You were saying? 

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-26402367
The rest of post was drivel, you make these occurrences happen less often by not glorifying them 24/7 and increasing metal health care.

Banning guns is never the answer, fortunately Anericans are a brave and pragmatic people who won't give into fear over things like this, our second amendment is also a god send.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2019)

makeoutparadise said:


> They maybe talking about that one


Come on guys I told him the VA Beach shooting was months ago and he admitted he mixed it up on the same page, why are people still confused and asking about 2 pages later?


----------



## Pliskin (Aug 4, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> You were saying?
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-26402367



Upwards of five terrorists here cannot even rack up *half the killcount* of one lone wolf Las Vegas shooter.

I think you made that point very clear, actually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 4, 2019)

Pliskin said:


> Upwards of five terrorists here cannot even rack up *half the killcount* of one lone wolf Las Vegas shooter.
> 
> I think you made that point very clear, actually.



Not really since said poster was stating knives can't kill dozens of people in quick succession.


----------



## Pliskin (Aug 4, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> Not really since said poster was stating knives can't kill dozens of people in quick succession.



Of course he meant by a single person, duh. Nobody is denying that for example dozens of people can kill dozens of people with knives.

This is a silly point I must say, even by the standards of the cafe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 4, 2019)

Pliskin said:


> Good question. Nobody really knows the answer, some things can only be evaluated rigorously ex post facto, but the thinking is that gun laws in Europe and other places coincide with far, far (faaaaaaaaaaaaar!) fewer mass shootings (like really really far) without a noticeable wave of mass bombings (like so incredibly far its not even funny) so if there is not something that makes Americans the most crafty and naturally inclined mass murderers by nature, maybe it is not a coincidence and these laws help in these places.
> 
> Far.


So it's a sort of "Do it and hope it works out for the better?" Sort of thing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pliskin (Aug 4, 2019)

Masterblack06 said:


> So it's a sort of "Do it and hope it works out for the better?" Sort of thing?



Most things in politics are, nobody knew what legalizing weed would do until it was done for example. Or allowing women to vote, etc. . As I stated though, If you look at other countries and their law, some educated guess on the consequences can be made.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2019)

Thread title needs to be updated, 9 people were killed and 26 injured.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 4, 2019)

We're not getting rid of the 2nd amendment though. Even if trump loses in 2020, it's not happening. Politicians aren't even pretending like it might happen the way they're pretending like maybe we'll make free college and healthcare.


----------



## U mad bro (Aug 4, 2019)

Banning guns won't happen already an incredible amount in circulation. That would probably cause a civil war from gun fanatics. Even banning certain assault rifles won't do it. People will just go for it with pistols or hunting rifles. The real issue is the checks. Police in the U.S spends their focus on ticketing for money and easy low-level profiling in "urban" areas. Most of the time you have to go out of pocket to even hire a cop to patrol these events. These people mostly not all have clear signs. The gathering point for these people is often well-known sites. Hell, the family and associates a lot of time red flag them. Yet nothing happens until it too late. Bottom line the law enforcement agencies are jokes they pick and choose what they protect and it's often driven by money.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2019)

U mad bro said:


> Banning guns won't happen already an incredible amount in circulation. That would probably cause a civil war from gun fanatics. Even banning certain assault rifles won't do it. People will just go for it with pistols or hunting rifles. The real issue is the checks. Police in the U.S spends their focus on ticketing for money and easy low-level profiling in "urban" areas. Most of the time you have to go out of pocket to even hire a cop to patrol these events. These people mostly not all have clear signs. The gathering point for these people is often well-known sites. Hell, the family and associates a lot of time red flag them. Yet nothing happens until it too late. Bottom line the law enforcement agencies are jokes they pick and choose what they protect and it's often driven by money.


Nobody reasonable is talking about banning guns.  Wish thithis false narrative would be put to rest.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> We're not getting rid of the 2nd amendment though. Even if trump loses in 2020, it's not happening. Politicians aren't even pretending like it might happen the way they're pretending like maybe we'll make free college and healthcare.


Very evident that the amendment matters more than American lives.

Lets keep it real. Nobody cares that people are getting shot and this will leave the minds of most within the week.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lets keep it real. Nobody cares that people are getting shot and this will leave the minds of most within the week.


This narrative needs to stop to.  Reps are already calling for McConnell to recall Congress to act on this.  It's not "nobody"


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 4, 2019)

Any more news about the shooter himself?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 4, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Nobody reasonable is talking about banning guns.



Except that's always jumped to, because even just the hint of stricter gun regulations or laws is enough to send people advocating for "purging the country" or armed revolutions if such regulations or laws ever come to pass, or have people try to discredit the idea of gun regulations because "alternate weapons".


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Any more news about the shooter himself?


Only thing I read is that his name is Connor Betts, he was 24, some grabbed his shotgun while he was shooting so he pulled a handgun and continued, and he was shot and killed about a minute into the massacre.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 4, 2019)

I was responding off what masterblack asked even though MB was just asking, not stating. Nobody else was suggesting banning guns, don't mean to derail the thread suggesting that's happening, my bad.



~Gesy~ said:


> Very evident that the amendment matters more than American lives.
> 
> Lets keep it real. Nobody cares that people are getting shot and this will leave the minds of most within the week.



We've had mass shooting massacres for decades, truckloads of dead school children, global SMHs, endless media pushes... and we haven't budged an inch on the right to bear arms. So we've got to figure out another solution in america than disarming americans. It's just not happening. The freedom to bear arms is just that important to americans. That's off the table.

Now people do care about what's happening and there's all sorts of security, community, state efforts to curb shootings. People have actually been doing a lot. But we'll be colonizing mars before we get rid of the 2nd amendment.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2019)

Catalyst75 said:


> Except that's always jumped to, because even just the hint of stricter gun regulations or laws is enough to send people advocating for "purging the country" or armed revolutions if such regulations or laws ever come to pass, or have people try to discredit the idea of gun regulations because "alternate weapons".


Scare tactics.  Not actually reasonable debates.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2019)

Mider T said:


> This narrative needs to stop to.  Reps are already calling for McConnell to recall Congress to act on this.  It's not "nobody"


Ahuh....


----------



## U mad bro (Aug 4, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Nobody reasonable is talking about banning guns.  Wish thithis false narrative would be put to rest.


Why is everybody mind so one dimensional on here? You are the second person on here to not look at the overall message of my post . The point of the message was not about defending or even anything meaningful about gun control. I simply said it's not going to happen based off the number already in circulation. Me my main point was about how to trash the preventive agencies that are supposed to stop this are trash. Some of you have been drinking the Kool-aid so long you are programmed to auto go blue or red generic debates.:


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ahuh....


What are you "ahuh"ning? That's happened.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 4, 2019)

Samus Aran said:


> What is that guy using as evidence?





reiatsuflow said:


> @Detective now mop is spreading this misleading propaganda too and it's confusing me all over again


@Asaya7
He is off by a little bit according to Wikipedia



> As of August 4, 2019, 252 mass shootings have occurred in 2019 that fit the inclusion criteria of this article, resulting in 1,032 people being shot. Of those people, 281 have died. This averages out to 1.2 shootings per day.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2019)

U mad bro said:


> Why is everybody mind so one dimensional on here? You are the second person on here to not look at the overall message of my post . The point of the message was not about defending or even anything meaningful about gun control. I simply said it's not going to happen. Me my main point was about how to trash the preventive agencies that are supposed to stop this are trash. Some of you have been drinking the Kool-aid so long you are programmed to auto go blue or red generic debates.:


Gun control? It's already happened in the past with the Assault Weapons ban in 1994, before we had a bunch of mass shootings like today.  Just saying "give it up it isn't happening" is lazy.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 4, 2019)

Pliskin said:


> Most things in politics are, nobody knew what legalizing weed would do until it was done for example. Or allowing women to vote, etc. . As I stated though, If you look at other countries and their law, some educated guess on the consequences can be made.



I think my main worry is that banning them wouldnt stop the people who already own guns illegally and are just hiding them. If they already own them illegally then making the law wouldnt do anything to them. But I understand what your saying. 


Man I wish we had a device we could ask questions about and see what could happen in alternate universes or something. Would probably be super helpful.



reiatsuflow said:


> I was responding off what masterblack asked even though MB was just asking, not stating. Nobody else was suggesting banning guns, don't mean to derail the thread suggesting that's happening, my bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's on me, I just had a question, didnt mean to derail you guys like that


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 4, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Scare tactics.  Not actually reasonable debates.



Scare tactics, yes. Doesn't stop me from worrying about how serious certain people could be about the "armed revolution" part.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2019)

Mider T said:


> What are you "ahuh"ning? That's happened.


Don't expect any results.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Don't expect any results.


That's not "nobody doing anything".  Write your Congressman, go sign some petitions, etc.  Eventually enough pressure is going force something to happen, and hey next year is an election year.


----------



## U mad bro (Aug 4, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Gun control? It's already happened in the past with the Assault Weapons ban in 1994, before we had a bunch of mass shootings like today.  Just saying "give it up it isn't happening" is lazy.


My point wasn't even about saying giving up. What I was saying is there are so many guns in circulation you ban one type there is an alternative. I remember an Asian dude went off with a simple 9 millimeter shooting up a campus. Furthermore, gun control already exists. The real issue is law enforcement doesn't enforce rules already in place and have a general bias way of operating. A lot of shootings in general in the U.S, not just mass shootings are mostly done by people with red flags. The police ignore it until it becomes too late.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 4, 2019)

U mad bro said:


> The real issue is law enforcement doesn't enforce rules already in place and have a general bias way of operating. A lot of shootings in general in the U.S, not just mass shootings are mostly done by people with red flags. The police ignore it until it becomes too late


Clearly it isn't working and when something doesn't work, it should be fixed.  Not "oh we tried some stuff and it didn't stick so what's the point of doing anything else?"


----------



## Aries (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2019)

Mider T said:


> That's not "nobody doing anything".  Write your Congressman, go sign some petitions, etc.  Eventually enough pressure is going force something to happen, and hey next year is an election year.


You know who really doesn't give a darn

This guuuuy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## U mad bro (Aug 4, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Clearly it isn't working and when something doesn't work, it should be fixed.  Not "oh we tried some stuff and it didn't stick so what's the point of doing anything else?"


It isn't working because they don't do it which is my point lol.


----------



## Kroczilla (Aug 4, 2019)

Apparently the shooter's sister is among the deceased.
I swear, this timeline...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> We're not getting rid of the 2nd amendment though. Even if trump loses in 2020, it's not happening. Politicians aren't even pretending like it might happen the way they're pretending like maybe we'll make free college and healthcare.


We just need to get rid of military grade assault rifles. We banned them before.
Keep the rest of the weapons in play.

The 2nd amendment says things have to be well regulated and it doesn’t say what kinds of “arms” are or are not allowed.
If all military hardware is on the table then it’s my right to own a tank or a predator drone for my militia


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 4, 2019)

makeoutparadise said:


> If all military hardware is on the table then it’s my right to own a tank or a predator drone for my militia



Or a battleship. I recall being told before that the Second Amendment allows one to own a battleship.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 4, 2019)

Kroczilla said:


> Apparently the shooter's sister is among the deceased.
> I swear, this timeline...


We need a hard reboot


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 4, 2019)

makeoutparadise said:


> We just need to get rid of military grade assault rifles. We banned them before.
> Keep the rest of the weapons in play.
> 
> The 2nd amendment says things have to be well regulated and it doesn’t say what kinds of “arms” are or are not allowed.
> If all military hardware is on the table then it’s my right to own a tank or a predator drone for my militia



Sad thing is during the time of early US guns were heavily more regulated and less lethal than today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2019)

Mider T said:


> This narrative needs to stop to.  Reps are already calling for McConnell to recall Congress to act on this.  It's not "nobody"


Narrative?

These shootings have routinely happened for years and there hasnt been anything done


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2019)

shocking developments


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 4, 2019)

Oh another White Male? Mentally Ill then and lets blame Video Games Again. 

This time they shot him dead though. So progress.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 4, 2019)

Dont know if this link works but people are out here doing dumb stuff


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 4, 2019)

Masterblack06 said:


> Dont know if this link works but people are out here doing dumb stuff



Well well well. @Fang @Chelydra @Nep Nep


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2019)

Masterblack06 said:


> Dont know if this link works but people are out here doing dumb stuff


BreakingNlive is notorious for posting fake news...it's a troll account.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Aug 4, 2019)

Kroczilla said:


> Apparently the shooter's sister is among the deceased.
> I swear, this timeline...


A lot of mass shooters have had domestic problems (if not arrests) in the past.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 4, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> BreakingNlive is notorious for posting fake news...it's a troll account.



Masterblack I trusted you as a mod


----------



## Zef (Aug 4, 2019)

Mider T said:


> That's not "nobody doing anything".  Write your Congressman, go sign some petitions, etc.  Eventually enough pressure is going force something to happen,


----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 4, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> BreakingNlive is notorious for posting fake news...it's a troll account.





reiatsuflow said:


> Masterblack I trusted you as a mod


Couldnt find anything when looking up stuff on it so I posted it here. Thankfully you guys know more about them than me so now I know.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 4, 2019)

Well hold on, I don't necessarily trust gesy either.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2019)

"Mentally ill" description coming up next to a computer near you..


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 4, 2019)

Fucking hell. I mean, my country's fucked up, but the violence in here stems from deep socio-economic inequalities, the incapability of the state to make itself exist in some places (Famously, " the favelas "), deep problems in education and poverty, and it is complex as fuck to solve it, but even goddamn retards like Bolsonaro try to solve, in a wrong and very fucked up way, but at least he even tries to solve it (Of course, turning the problem in a much worse and much more fucked up problem, because who knew that " more opression " isn't an answer to a problem that arrises from opression ?).

But this ? This is preventable. Fuck, this is extremely preventable. Not EVERY mass shooting will be prevented, of course not, there will always be mass shootings, in the US, in Brazil, in the UK, etc. But you can prevent a large majority of them, and politicians in the US don't even want to take the first step. I'm not talking about Republicans, I'm talking Democrats, they are also afraid of tackling the issue. 

And I always hear shit like " But Mr. Black Leg, eternal vigilance is the price of liberty ! " but god fucking damn it, the price has not been " eternal vigilance " for a while now, it literally has been human lives and human suffering, and that is a huge fucking price to pay for this so-called " liberty ".

Don't even try to reply to me, seriously, I think I'll unwatch this thread or something. I think I died inside with this stuff like what ? 100 school shootings ago ? It's been a while that I stopped posting serious stuff in these types of threads (Mass and school shootings), I would just post mocking the " Thoughts and prayers " response, and then, for a while, I stopped posting in these threads altogether. Now, I remember why. Appropriating a quote by Jon Stewart on Eric Garner: " If comedy is tragedy plus time, I need more fucking time, but I would really settle for less fucking tragedy (...) ".

I hope you 'Murican friends (And enemies too, even the people I heavily dislike in this forum, I don't want your harm) in this thread/forums stay safe, and that's the best I can do: hope for it. I also can only hope the violence in my country doesn't kill me either.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 4, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> "Mentally ill" description coming up next in a computer near you..



He was mentally ill. He murdered a bunch of strangers for no reason.

Mentally ill isn't a compliment you guys.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Well hold on, I don't necessarily trust gesy either.


I posted a tweet by them before that came out to be a flat out lie. It's not verified for reason...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> He was mentally ill. He murdered a bunch of strangers for no reason.
> 
> Mentally ill isn't a compliment you guys.


He was a radical terrorist. Just like the ones that bomb up Europe. Society should call them ill as well. 

The mentally ill description might as well be a compliment since it's a term used to evoke sympathy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 4, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I posted a tweet by them before that came out to be a flat out lie. It's not verified for reason...


Ah well then my post holds true. People out here being dumb


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 4, 2019)

He's a political terrorist.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2019)

When they drop the mental illness line you know the shooter was white lmao


----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 4, 2019)

Something I saw that was some twilight zone stuff was that the dude looked almost exactly like two previous shooters. It's like hes clone or something


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 4, 2019)

Parallax said:


> When they drop the mental illness line you know the shooter was white lmao


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 4, 2019)

Wait they are blaming video games is this the year 2000? 

Do they want to lost their seats? I guess they are begging for it at this point.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> He was mentally ill. He murdered a bunch of strangers for no reason.
> 
> Mentally ill isn't a compliment you guys.


Techmically Osama would also be mentally ill. He believe in imaginary friend.even kill a lot of people because of that imaginary friend. But no sane people would put Osama in those category. Because he know what is he doing.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Aug 4, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I posted a tweet by them before that came out to be a flat out lie. It's not verified for reason...


Okay I see what you mean now. These people dont make no sense


----------



## Fang (Aug 4, 2019)

Masterblack06 said:


> Dont know if this link works but people are out here doing dumb stuff



We should wait a bit longer for a more reputable source to back that up but if this is true, then that's certainly something.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 4, 2019)

Were either of these people on prescription meds or is that an outdated narrative? Because I've been wondering about that. White people are primarily the race group taking their kids to therapists and getting medication for adhd, depression, anxiety, etc etc so that would explain a bit of the race disparity.

Because otherwise what are we not doing that everybody else is, that our young men think this is an option when they fail at life?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 4, 2019)

And I don't mean to overblow it, I know other races have shot up strangers. But there's still a disparity, and I'm hoping the answer to that disparity isn't a violent ownership and entitlement to success and supremacy in america that explodes into mass murder when it's not fulfilled, because fuck


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> And I don't mean to overblow it, I know other races have shot up strangers. But there's still a disparity, and I'm hoping the answer to that disparity isn't a violent ownership and entitlement to success and supremacy in america that explodes into mass murder when it's not fulfilled, because fuck


These people are writing letters telling us why their doing this and we're still asking "why are they doing this"? Come the fuck onnn


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 4, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> These people are writing letters telling us why their doing this and we're still asking "why are they doing this"? Come the fuck onnn



Half these _things_ makeup random shit just to start things up knowing idiots will eat that shit up without question.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> Half these _things_ makeup random shit just to start things up knowing idiots will eat that shit up without question.


Why aren't you this measured with muslims and when they commit atrocities


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 4, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> These people are writing letters telling us why their doing this and we're still asking "why are they doing this"? Come the fuck onnn



But then the garlic festival guy did it because he hates how overpriced and noisy that festival is, the el paso guy did it because texas is being overtaken by latinos, elliot rogers did it because he can't get a girlfriend, the columbine shooters did it because they were bullied, the aurora guy did it because he got fired, the other aurora guy did it because he's the joker and the las vegas guy did it because fuckall. The common thread for most of them is being white, male, disaffected and that's it.

There's a similar argument about islamic radicalism too. The terrorists say we're killing you because we follow the koran, some people take that to mean well there you go the koran is the problem, other people are suspicious and look instad at socioeconomic geopolitical idiosyncratic reasons.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> because he hates how overpriced and noisy that festival is, the el paso guy did it because texas is being overtaken by latinos, elliot rogers did it because he can't get a girlfriend, the columbine shooters did it because they were bullied, the aurora guy did it because he got fired, the other aurora guy did it because he's the joker and the las vegas guy did it because fuckall. The common thread for most of them is being white, male, disaffected and that's it.


The common thread is white people feeling their entitled to certain things and when it isn't given to them they feel it had to be _stolen_ from them. They feel the world fuck them out of an opportunity that should've been their right to have.

The common mindset I'm seeing among most is "if we separate others from our ilk that'll open more opportunities for us."

They all felt that something belonged to them.


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 4, 2019)

Parallax said:


> Why aren't you this measured with muslims and when they commit atrocities


Because
1. No justifies the actions of these shooters

2. They are mentally fucked up, and NOT acting in accordance with their religion, unlike the Muslims, furthermore you have people like you tripping over themselves trying to excuse the behavior of the islamic extremists rather than calling a spade, a spade. People keep spouting offs that Islam is compatible with Western civilization and values....

Above all else attacks by Islamic extremists can be curtailed by restricting their access to western countries. Something many people object too for some illogical reason.

It's cut and dry why we keep getting Islamic trucks of peace and attacks.

With these mass shooters we cannot yet the down their twisted logic, assuming they even had any to begin with.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> Because
> 1. No justifies the actions of these shooters
> 
> 2. They are mentally fucked up, and NOT acting in accordance with their religion, unlike the Muslims, furthermore you have people like you tripping over themselves trying to excuse the behavior of the islamic extremists rather than calling a spade, a spade. People keep spouting offs that Islam is compatible with Western civilization and values....
> ...



Why cant we accept across the board that anyone that decides to mass murder is crazy,  why does it get to be the end point of a discussion for these American shooters


----------



## Superstars (Aug 4, 2019)

Dems: "Take away Billy's Tonka Truck and he will stop hitting sally and Gregory"
*Billy goes and gets  his bat. Knocks Tommy, Gina and Samantha out of the park*
"Oh that didn't work? Ok, Let's blame the government! It's all Trump's fault!!!"

Repubs: "Arm citizens, this will stop these crazed lunatics from firing!!!"
*Shooting happens, armed citizens, nowhere to be found*
The only time you will see a repub loaded up is on a picture from Instagram or Facebook.

This failed world will never realize that the Justice system is going to have to SWIFTLY execute transgressors without mercy.
Better take a look at Singapore.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 4, 2019)

It is done. 



~Gesy~ said:


> The common thread is white people feeling their entitled to certain things and when it isn't given to them they feel it had to be _stolen_ from them. They feel the world fuck them out of an opportunity that should've been their right to have.
> 
> The common mindset I'm seeing among most is "if we separate others from our ilk that'll open more opportunities for us."
> 
> They all felt that something belonged to them.



I don't think much of the whole entitlement and privilege white guilt trip bullshit talk _except_ with this stuff. I actually agree with you. That in combination with how popularized columbine and other shootings were in the early days, where mass shootings suddenly became this option disaffected losers had to make a statement about their misery that the whole nation had to reckon with. 

On the plus side even places like 4chan pol were _mostly_ negative about what happened the same way they were with the christchurch guy. Not everybody, but most of the replies you see in the thread. So the disaffected communities that embrace this stuff up are getting smaller and smaller even in the chans.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 4, 2019)

Can I just quote what I said in the other thread?

We NEED to find a bipartisan way to come together to prevent this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> It is done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't they just steal from electronic stores and break shit like we do when we're REALLY  peeved.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 4, 2019)

Snowless said:


> Can I just quote what I said in the other thread?
> 
> We NEED to find a bipartisan way to come together to prevent this.



*checks twitter*


no we're not going to be coming together on this one either

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IchLiebe (Aug 4, 2019)

Canute87 said:


> The same way regular citizens can't get access to a sniper rifle,  they can do the same with assault rifles(deleted a tad bit and paraphrased)



Both the us army and marines uses variants of the Remington 700.  Which is a damn good rifle that I'd never own cause it literally can fire by itself when you flip the safety or during reload. I can go buy a. 50cal not 20 minutes from my house,  about $1500 with each round last I seen about $15/piece.  And yes the police have encountered such weaponry.  I can buy an m1 garage that will tear through Kevlar like butter within 100 meters or go to the sporting goods store and buy any rifle that shoots a. 308, 30 aut' 6 round and no body armor or helmet will help. And I can manually upgrade my stock r700 into an army issued m4oa3 legally.  Even in Russia,  handguns are hard to get(only purpose is to kill other humans)  a little easier for shotguns... Anyone can damn near get a full bore bolt action rifle in Russia. 

Most snipers grew up hunting medium and large size game with bolt action rifles bought of the self. 

Sniper rifles don't exist.  They are rifles.  Sniping is a sort of role where one uses a weapon O engage at a distance to kill and instill fear. 


Look at the d. C.  Sniper... any calls for gun control then?  No why cause bolt action rifles will never be outlawrd and that's fucking retarded. 


And furthermore if you want to take your idiocy further and argue against scopes,  I give not Chris kyle but the White Death who didn't use a scope. 

And furthermore sniping as the very least to do with the rifle and the most to do with the human brain. Not everyone can hit 200 meters out,  but anyone can within 50. Camouflage is what makes snipers above all.  


I know a guy that went on a shooting rampage,  killed his brother,  2 others and was gunning for his son(20years old) when the deputy showed up and killed him while he had to reload his pistol. 

He did it cause he freaked out seeing his grandson after being born 2 weeks priors and started talking about angels and demons and the child would be the one to kill all.  

So to whoever is the dumb fuck with a degree in 'psychology' who thinks that its not the problem.. Obviously ur a fuckin hack who to my knowledge has never shown proof much less just bullshit of such credentials... I'm Sure Shadow will post his fucking Chinese doctorate of bird law or what the fuck ever when he becomes full commy..

And further just cause u went to school and learn basics doesn't make u an expert.  

How many patients you have?


----------



## Superstars (Aug 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> *checks twitter*
> 
> 
> no we're not going to be coming together on this one either


This is so true. The left doesn't want their "black people are systematically targeted" propaganda trend to be exposed. In order to keep the season open on white males, especially those in power, to be seen as the corrupt black and brown oppressors. In order to help their votes.

If it all comes to light, it will show that white, black, Hispanic Muslim, pink are messed up all over the states and world. This will force people to look at each other, the hypocrites in the mirror. Not Trump, not the media, not the police. It's easier to invest in delusion so one does not have to leave their safe spaces, called bias and bitterness.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> *checks twitter*
> 
> 
> no we're not going to be coming together on this one either



Certainly not with polarizing rhetoric being thrown around.

Screaming blame at the other side might be cathartic, but alienating people isn't going to fix things. The more you blame other people, the more you're going to harden them in their obstinate opinions and the less they're likely to change their mind or come to a compromise. Democrats are never going to get the level of gun control they want. They need to find a way to work with Republicans to come to some compromise, as well address other issues that may be causing this epidemic.
Nobody wants mass shootings.

Instead of opening the conversation with "We need more gun control," which will automatically put Republicans on the defensive, "We need to prevent this" needs to be the refrain. That's a statement everyone can agree with. And once you're working collaboratively to prevent this, gun control can be brought up as a matter of debate and compromises can be made by both sides.


----------



## Yonatan (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## IchLiebe (Aug 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> *checks twitter*
> 
> 
> no we're not going to be coming together on this one either


Yeah don't worry about inner city black death rates... I'm not either really... Has no effect on me or at least not to my knowledge.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 4, 2019)

I should have known linking that tweet would just start up talk about murder rates in democrat chicago.


----------



## IchLiebe (Aug 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I should have known linking that tweet would just start up talk about murder rates in democrat chicago.


Baltimore?  

You know Cummings district got 16$ billion last year... Mississippi as a whole got 7$billion in federal aid...


----------



## Fang (Aug 4, 2019)

Snowless said:


> Can I just quote what I said in the other thread?
> 
> We NEED to find a bipartisan way to come together to prevent this.



That's the logical step sure, but that doesn't mean it will happen. The most conservative of conservative legislators will not bow to any new bills or laws that infringes on the universality of the 2nd Amendment and the most furthest on the progressive side will demand something that won't meet at the midway point.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 4, 2019)

Fang said:


> That's the logical step sure, but that doesn't mean it will happen. The most conservative of conservative legislators will not bow to any new bills or laws that infringes on the universality of the 2nd Amendment and the most furthest on the progressive side will demand something that won't meet at the midway point.



Which is disappointing. The mentality of having to "win" isn't going to help forge new policy.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Aug 4, 2019)

These Mass shootings are terrible and all but why are Boomer Republicans trying to blame video games (again)


----------



## Alita (Aug 4, 2019)

Snowless said:


> Can I just quote what I said in the other thread?
> 
> We NEED to find a bipartisan way to come together to prevent this.



It won't happen since the GOP is completely owned by the NRA/gun lobby.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 4, 2019)

IchLiebe said:


> Baltimore?
> 
> You know Cummings district got 16$ billion last year... Mississippi as a whole got 7$billion in federal aid...



Yeah but it's like those liberal guys who bring up antifa during right wing nationalistic attacks and say, _When was the last time antifa did something like this? How come you're so upset about antifa's violence and not this?_ 

Same maneuver. _Why aren't you this upset about the murder rate in gun control democrat chicago? _

Or if not political parties, then race. _Why are you so upset about this while mass shooter blah blah when the black murder rate in blah blah is still blah blah?_

Lot of gotchas going around is all.


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 4, 2019)

Parallax said:


> Why cant we accept across the board that anyone that decides to mass murder is crazy,  why does it get to be the end point of a discussion for these American shooters



Because the actions of these American shooters are used by the tyrannical left to try and find some way to strip Americans of their rights, from freedom of speech to the right to bear arms, or even video games, though that could fall under freedom of speech I suppose.

The NZ shooter had subscribe to pewdiepie in his manifesto and leftist extremists were calling for censorship of "hate speexh" and blaming him(pewdiepie and others, typically right leaning) and others for radicalization of said people.

The actions of Islamists are justified, excused and dismissed, any criticism is labeled islamophobic and racist

You cant lump these all under The category of crazy, today's political climate won't permit that. The first things I _always_ see after these events is ban guns and curtail freedom of speech. This forum is the perfect example, "ban guns, ban guns", ia all I see from the usual suspects.



Alita54 said:


> It won't happen since the GOP is completely owned by the NRA/gun lobby.



Nope.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> Because the actions of these American shooters are used by the *tyrannical left to try and find some way to strip Americans of their rights, from freedom of speech to the right to bear arms, or even video games, though that could fall under freedom of speech I suppose.*
> 
> The NZ shooter had subscribe to pewdiepie in his manifesto and leftist extremists were calling for censorship of "hate speexh" and blaming him(pewdiepie and others, typically right leaning) and others for radicalization of said people.
> 
> ...



The funny thing is that it was a Republican that was blaming video games today


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 4, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> These Mass shootings are terrible and all but why are Boomer Republicans trying to blame video games (again)



You know what was wrong with Stalin is he played too much mortal combat and call of duty


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 4, 2019)

Parallax said:


> The funny thing is that it was a Republican that was blaming video games today



I'm very much aware of his idiocy, fortunately no one with any real clout takes the video game angle seriously, the ban guns and hate speech however has far too much support.



makeoutparadise said:


> You know what was wrong with Stalin is he played too much mortal combat and call of duty


Bitch Stalin played fortnight. Hitler played overwatch, which is why Germany lost WWII.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 4, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> Because the actions of these American shooters are used by the tyrannical left to try and find some way to strip Americans of their rights, from freedom of speech to the right to bear arms, or even video games, though that could fall under freedom of speech I suppose.
> 
> The NZ shooter had subscribe to pewdiepie in his manifesto and leftist extremists were calling for censorship of "hate speexh" and blaming him(pewdiepie and others, typically right leaning) and others for radicalization of said people.
> 
> The actions of Islamists are justified, excused and dismissed, any criticism is labeled islamophobic and racist.


I seem to recall after islamic terrorist attacks the Bush Administration 
Taking away our 4th Amendment and some of our 1st amendment rights with things like warrantless wiretaps, mass surveillance, and the Patriot act.

Now I can’t check out certain books or bring water bottles on a plane or stop my phone from being searched.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 4, 2019)

At this point we have had more mass shootings than actual days in the year so far. This is absolute insanity. Also anyone trying to create these narratives in the media that mental health and video games are the core issues causing these mass shootings are dishonest actors and need to be called out. The problems are obvious we just have worthless leaders who are too cowardly and/or corrupt to take substantive steps to deal with them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Detective (Aug 4, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> ‘No Way To Prevent This,’ Says Only Nation Where This Regularly Happens.


----------



## NPC (Aug 4, 2019)

Another shooting attack in a few days. Who's behind all this?


----------



## Punished Kiba (Aug 4, 2019)

Okay, so from my brief research.

The El Paso shooter was definitely an ugly White Supremacist terrorist.

While, the Ohio shooter was a Satanic leftist.

Obviously, the media will focus on the former though and generalise both as white supremacy.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 4, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> Okay, so from my brief research.
> 
> The El Paso shooter was definitely an ugly White Supremacist terrorist.
> 
> ...


Link for the satanic leftist claim plz


----------



## Punished Kiba (Aug 4, 2019)

makeoutparadise said:


> Link for the satanic leftist claim plz



The "against all Gods" patch on his vest is from a satanist apparel company.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 4, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> The "against all Gods" patch on his vest is from a satanist apparel company.


Thank you


----------



## Superstars (Aug 4, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> The "against all Gods" patch on his vest is from a satanist apparel company.


At least he recognizes/honest about it.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> The "against all Gods" patch on his vest is from a satanist apparel company.


being a metalhead doesn't make you a satanist smfh


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2019)

You gonna blame him being a weab too?


----------



## Punished Kiba (Aug 4, 2019)

Parallax said:


> being a metalhead doesn't make you a satanist smfh


That's not why he's a Satanist. It's the Hell comment, his clothes and his twitter account.

Perhaps you should actually read the link

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> That's not why he's a Satanist. It's the Hell comment, his clothes and his twitter account.
> 
> Perhaps you should actually read the link



"Betts’ Twitter profile read, “he/him / anime fan / metalhead / leftist / i’m going to hell and i’m not coming back.” One tweet on his page read, “Off to Midnight Mass. At least the songs are good. *[HASHTAG]#athiestsonchristmas[/HASHTAG]*.” The page handle? I am the spookster. On one selfie, he included the hashtags, “*[HASHTAG]#selfie4satan[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#HailSatan[/HASHTAG] *@SatanTweeting.” On the date of Republican Sen. John McCain’s death, he wrote, “F*ck John McCain.”"

so is he an atheist or a satanist, I would wager he's not a real satanist and is just using the hash tags to poke fun of religion since he's posted some very anti religious stuff


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 4, 2019)

Parallax said:


> "Betts’ Twitter profile read, “he/him / anime fan / metalhead / leftist / i’m going to hell and i’m not coming back.” One tweet on his page read, “Off to Midnight Mass. At least the songs are good. *[HASHTAG]#athiestsonchristmas[/HASHTAG]*.” The page handle? I am the spookster. On one selfie, he included the hashtags, “*[HASHTAG]#selfie4satan[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#HailSatan[/HASHTAG] *@SatanTweeting.” On the date of Republican Sen. John McCain’s death, he wrote, “F*ck John McCain.”"
> 
> so is he an atheist or a satanist, I would wager he's not a real satanist and is just using the hash tags to poke fun of religion since he's posted some very anti religious stuff




So he's a neckbeard? I knew those guys were up to no good.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Aug 4, 2019)

Parallax said:


> "Betts’ Twitter profile read, “he/him / anime fan / metalhead / leftist / i’m going to hell and i’m not coming back.” One tweet on his page read, “Off to Midnight Mass. At least the songs are good. *[HASHTAG]#athiestsonchristmas[/HASHTAG]*.” The page handle? I am the spookster. On one selfie, he included the hashtags, “*[HASHTAG]#selfie4satan[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#HailSatan[/HASHTAG] *@SatanTweeting.” On the date of Republican Sen. John McCain’s death, he wrote, “F*ck John McCain.”"
> 
> so is he an atheist or a satanist, I would wager he's not a real satanist and is just using the hash tags to poke fun of religion since he's posted some very anti religious stuff



The dude is seen wearing Satanic ink and clothing as well as his Satanic statements. You can theorise if you want whether or not he was larping as a Satanist all these years. But, all evidence suggests adherence to Satanic shit anyway.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Aug 4, 2019)

makeoutparadise said:


> He is off by a little bit according to Wikipedia


240+ mass shootings in 214 days.

And I have to come into this thread and see a "patriot" counting the minutes like its a fucking a joke because he can't handle the truth being shoved down his throat by a foreigner. Every five minutes = way to fucking often, it's a colloquialism. A mass shooting _Every. Single. Fucking. Day_ (averaged) very much fits that description.

Don't deflect and obfuscate, just accept and reflect. 



Chelydra said:


> You posted this 44 minutes ago, so wish granted.



Fucking disgrace.


I legit don't have the energy for the rest of this thread. I'm out.


----------



## Alita (Aug 4, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> Because the actions of these American shooters are used by the tyrannical left to try and find some way to strip Americans of their rights, from freedom of speech to the right to bear arms, or even video games, though that could fall under freedom of speech I suppose.
> 
> The NZ shooter had subscribe to pewdiepie in his manifesto and leftist extremists were calling for censorship of "hate speexh" and blaming him(pewdiepie and others, typically right leaning) and others for radicalization of said people.
> 
> ...



Yes they are. It's why the GOP have done nothing in terms of gun legislation despite seeing some of the worst mass shooting in our history. There is a reason why the NRA gives them so much money. But you agree with their beliefs so of course you will defend them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## U mad bro (Aug 4, 2019)

People keep talking about gun control when the rules in place don't even get enforced. If you know gun laws you would know a lot of shit is being half-assed. A lot of shit is because the laws that will make certain groups uncomfortable are not being followed. Which goes into the hypocrisy of the U.S.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 4, 2019)

Parallax said:


> Where were you with this same energy in the other mass shooting thread?


When did you bring any energy at all yourself is the question you should be asking.




> “he/him / anime fan / metalhead / leftist / i’m going to hell and i’m not coming back.” He wrote on Twitter that he would happily vote for Democrat Elizabeth Warren, praised Satan, was upset about the 2016 presidential election results, and added, “I want socialism, and i’ll not wait for the idiots to finally come round to understanding.”





> “This is America: Guns on every corner, guns in every house, no freedom but that to kill,” he wrote in December 2018. And, “’Tis! The pistol is a Beretta 93R, called the REK7 in BO4. Do love me some guns!” He also wrote, “Hammer, brick, gun.” On Feb. 14, 2018, he tweeted this at Sen. Rob Portman: “@robportman hey rob. How much did they pay you to look the other way? 17 kids are dead. If not now, when?” That was the date of the mass shooting at a school in Parkland, Florida.


----------



## Superstars (Aug 4, 2019)

Big ups to the law enforcement's quick response.

Anybody wanna say  "**** the police now?"


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 4, 2019)

Edward Nygma said:


> 240+ mass shootings in 214 days.
> 
> And I have to come into this thread and see a "patriot" counting the minutes like its a fucking a joke because he can't handle the truth being shoved down his throat by a foreigner. Every five minutes = way to fucking often, it's a colloquialism. A mass shooting _Every. Single. Fucking. Day_ (averaged) very much fits that description.
> 
> ...



Don't like the snark? Then don't be snarky. 

As for the shooter it seems he had pronouns in his twitter bio, I'm surprised he didn't have a blue checkmark as well.

Those people are always unhinged.



Alita54 said:


> Yes they are. It's why the GOP have done nothing in terms of gun legislation despite seeing some of the worst mass shooting in our history. There is a reason why the NRA gives them so much money. But you agree with their beliefs so of course you will defend them.



Nope, we aren't a nation of cowards who would sacrifice our rights because fringe wackos go crazy. Don't like it, go to emasculated Europe or NZ who went from zero to fascist with only one tragedy.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Aug 4, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> Don't like the snark? Then don't be snarky.


You're such a fucking liar. My snark had nothing to do with your post. I hadn't even posted in the thread yet. 

And none of that changes the fact that you, Captain MAGA, are making snarky remarks about dead Americans.

Disgraceful.


----------



## Juub (Aug 4, 2019)

Superstars said:


> Big ups to the law enforcement's quick response.
> 
> Anybody wanna say  "**** the police now?"


Only if you give me a gun first.


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 4, 2019)

Edward Nygma said:


> You're such a fucking liar. My snark had nothing to do with your post. I hadn't even posted in the thread yet.
> 
> And none of that changes the fact that you, Captain MAGA, are making snarky remarks about dead Americans.
> 
> Disgraceful.



Again if you don't want snark, then don't be snarky, I'm not going to let you ride on an imaginary moral high horse due to a tragedy to get your licks in, same for that meme that was posted which I replied too.

Your the disgraceful one.


----------



## Fang (Aug 4, 2019)

Parallax said:


> The funny thing is that it was a Republican that was blaming video games today



What about Lieberman?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 4, 2019)

U mad bro said:


> People keep talking about gun control when the rules in place don't even get enforced. If you know gun laws you would know a lot of shit is being half-assed. A lot of shit is because the laws that will make certain groups uncomfortable are not being followed. Which goes into the hypocrisy of the U.S.


Well also its the issue that the gun laws are not consistent state by state.
Its like banning fireworks

Like Mexico has heavily controlled guns but since people can smuggle guns from the US it makes the laws useless 

Same with the states. Oklahoma  can make all the gun control laws it wants but if texas is right there. 

No one is gonna stop people from buying and crossing state lines


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2019)

Bringing up the states is a good point.  Even if something is done at the federal level.  The current political climate sometimes has individual states refusing to cooperate with the federal government.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2019)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> When did you bring any energy at all yourself is the question you should be asking.



the problem isn't a right or left one

it's white people wylin out, is that what you wanna hear?  I don't really care if they're a right winger or a left winger there have been enough wackjobs from both sides


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2019)

Fang said:


> What about Lieberman?


iirc he's an Independent and has been a majority of his career


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2019)

Politicians on the right and left need to stop telling their constituents that the other side is evil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alita (Aug 4, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> Don't like the snark? Then don't be snarky.
> 
> As for the shooter it seems he had pronouns in his twitter bio, I'm surprised he didn't have a blue checkmark as well.
> 
> ...



Common sense gun control =/= taking away your gun rights

This is the usual tired and dishonest BS right wingers push whenever people want to try to find solutions to these mass shootings. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 4, 2019)

Alita54 said:


> Common sense gun control =/= taking away your gun rights
> 
> This is the usual tired and dishonest BS right wingers push whenever people want to try to find solutions to these mass shootings. It's ridiculous.



Nope, banning guns isn't going to prevent these from happening. Stop talking like guns are the problem.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> Nope, banning guns isn't going to prevent these from happening. Stop talking like guns are the problem.



asking for regulation and new laws isn't the same as banning guns.  We keep saying that but instead of trying to think of an alternative you just go all or nothing which doesn't make sense cause on both sides of this debate nobody here is outwardly wanting to ban guns


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 4, 2019)

makeoutparadise said:


> I seem to recall after islamic terrorist attacks the Bush Administration
> Taking away our 4th Amendment and some of our 1st amendment rights with things like warrantless wiretaps, mass surveillance, and the Patriot act.
> 
> Now I can’t check out certain books or bring water bottles on a plane or stop my phone from being searched.



According to this article every part of the US constitution except for the 2nd can be ignored under the right circunstances. It's just gun ownership that is the only absolute right in America.



So like, the right to live, the right to vote, freedom of speech, etc can all trump each other depending on the case, but the right to own guns stands above all and can shut down any rights always.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 4, 2019)

Vandal Savage said:


> At this point we have had more mass shootings than actual days in the year so far. This is absolute insanity. Also anyone trying to create these narratives in the media that mental health and video games are the core issues causing these mass shootings are dishonest actors and need to be called out. The problems are obvious we just have worthless leaders who are too cowardly and/or corrupt to take substantive steps to deal with them.



I think mental health definitely is a huge cause.

Which doesn't nullify the fact gun control is necessary.


----------



## Alita (Aug 4, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> Nope, banning guns isn't going to prevent these from happening. Stop talking like guns are the problem.



They are not entirely the problem but they are definitely a part of it. Explain to me why your average citizen should have a high powered/semi automatic assault weapon used in wars? If you want to protect yourself an ordinary hand gun that is not as dangerous and can't kill anywhere near as many is just fine.


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 4, 2019)

Alita54 said:


> They are not entirely the problem but they are definitely a part of it. Explain to me why your average citizen should have a high powered/semi automatic assault weapon used in wars? If you want to protect yourself an ordinary hand gun that is not as dangerous and can't kill anywhere near as many is just fine.



Why shouldn't they? These shooters aren't folliwing the laws to begin with.

 Banning them wont solve the problem. Guns and Americans are inseparable you foreigners need to realize this.


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 4, 2019)

August 2019 and people still get baited by Chelydra.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> Why shouldn't they? These shooters aren't folliwing the laws to begin with.
> 
> Banning them wont solve the problem. Guns and Americans are inseparable you foreigners need to realize this.



weren't the weapons in both shootings purchased legally?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 4, 2019)

Quoting the important part in case people don't wanna read the whole article.



> As a result of this ruling, the court refuses to hear any other gun-related cases, apparently considering the matter settled. And that's perhaps the worst thing: By refusing to hear any other cases (and remember that the old interpretation was challenged _four times_), they're allowing an interpretation of the Second Amendment to exist that, unlike the rest of our constitutional rights, is totally unrestrained. We have the right to free speech, but not to libel. We have the right to religious freedom, but our religious practices can't violate state laws. We have the right to bear arms, but ... nothing. Doesn't that seem a little weird?
> 
> That's why we're constantly putting serious discussions about gun control on the back burner. Any attempt to discuss the damn topic is seen as a full-frontal assault on people's rights, and that's by sheer virtue of the fact that those rights are so far-ranging that there's no line in the sand behind which we can make a stand and begin negotiating.



Basically, it's easier to abolish free elections in USA than to approve gun control. Merely discussing the subject is forbidden.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Aug 4, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> Again if you don't want snark, then don't be snarky,


And again, my snark had nothing to do with what you chose to write. Show some personal accountability.



> I'm not going to let you ride on an imaginary moral high horse due to a tragedy


This isn't a moral issue. It's an issue of ethical and philosophical consistency on your part.

You screech about patriotism and the greatness of our nation, but then turn around and throw it's dignity under the bus on a dime. Just to slight someone for daring to point out a serious, verifiable problem



> same for that meme that was posted which I replied too.


You spat in the face of your dead countrymen in order to knock an internet stranger off their high horse. That's gross. Your actions are gross.



> Your the disgraceful one.


"I know you are but what am I?"
"No u"

This is just sad. We've really devolved this far, Chel?

Also... 
*You're. You backwater bumpkin.


----------



## Fang (Aug 4, 2019)

Parallax said:


> iirc he's an Independent and has been a majority of his career



He's about as "independent" as Bernie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2019)

Lieberman is extremely progressive.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2019)

We will see what happens.  I actually think Trump will take some sort of executive action.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Lieberman is extremely progressive.


----------



## Alita (Aug 4, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> Why shouldn't they? These shooters aren't folliwing the laws to begin with.
> 
> Banning them wont solve the problem. Guns and Americans are inseparable you foreigners need to realize this.



I'm an American and both the guns in the recent mass shootings were purchased legally as far as I am aware.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 4, 2019)

Baby Snark Doo do do do doo


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 4, 2019)

Edward Nygma said:


> And again, my snark had nothing to do with what you chose to write. Show some personal accountability.
> 
> 
> This isn't a moral issue. It's an issue of ethical and philosophical consistency on your part.
> ...



Yawn. Your  not worthy of my respect.


----------



## Fang (Aug 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Lieberman is extremely progressive.



Nah, he was a centrist Democrat but a very red one at that. Repeatedly opposed gay marriage, was often caucusing with war-hawks and neo-conservative Republicans like wanting a war with Iran and Yemen as well as Syria, voted in favor of the Iraq War, and a total defender of disarming consumer practices of protection with suing manufacturers.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 4, 2019)

Banning guns might not be the answer but MORE guns isnt eithet


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 4, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Basically, it's easier to abolish free elections in USA than to approve gun control. Merely discussing the subject is forbidden.



That explains it. I was just about to say I'm more concerned about our first amendment being undermined than our second amendment.

Although there are plenty of states in this country where a violent crime conviction bars you from being able to possess firearms. So..?


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 4, 2019)

makeoutparadise said:


> Banning guns might not be the answer but MORE guns isnt eithet



More guns is part of the answer, pretending things are going to return to the way they were is only asking for more deaths, the other part is trying to find the illness that is afflicting society and treating it.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 4, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> More guns is part of the answer, pretending things are going to return to the way they were is only asking for more deaths, the other part is trying to find the illness that is afflicting society and treating it.


You’re not gonna make every vegan hippy carry a gun Im sorry


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2019)

America can survive the 2nd amendment.  I blame the motive.

The 2nd amendment was written in 1791. This only became what it is today 9 years ago.



> Studies indicate that the rate at which public mass shootings occur has tripled since 2011. Between 1982 and 2011, a mass shooting occurred roughly once every 200 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (Aug 4, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> America can survive the 2nd amendment.



America exists because of things like the 2nd amendment. Do we need better gun regulation? Absolutely, yes, I don't disagree with that viewpoint. But the Bill of Rights is inalienable and inexhaustible.


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 4, 2019)

makeoutparadise said:


> You’re not gonna make every vegan hippy carry a gun Im sorry



Considering those types of people couldn't use a gun to save their lives, it's likely for the best.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2019)

Fang said:


> America exists because of things like the 2nd amendment. Do we need better gun regulation? Absolutely, yes, I don't disagree with that viewpoint. But the Bill of Rights is inalienable and inexhaustible.



I agree that regulations can be made. Another option we can also take is making it mandatory for schools to be fitted with  licensed  Therapist that every student would have to see once a week. Since the majority of these shooters are high school aged kids.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2019)

Parallax said:


> weren't the weapons in both shootings purchased legally?


Not by the shooters. One of the weapons belonged to the shooter's mother.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2019)

We need a future crimes division like in Minority Report.


----------



## Superstars (Aug 4, 2019)

Guns are big business. Sentiment will never stop it.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 4, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> Nope, banning guns isn't going to prevent these from happening. Stop talking like guns are the problem.


Yeah white people is the problem


----------



## Snowless (Aug 4, 2019)

@Chelydra I'm legitimately curious, what do you think should be done to stop the rampant violence in our country?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 4, 2019)

wibisana said:


> Yeah white people is the problem



Can't get rid of white people though because then no more white women. Are you willing to make that call?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 4, 2019)

Snowless said:


> @Chelydra I'm legitimately curious, what do you think should be done to stop the rampant violence in our country?


If Black or Brown people start buying high powered rifles in large quantities like white people, then openly carry them without care. I guarantee you @Chelydra will be coming in here screaming about gun control.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 4, 2019)

Snowless said:


> @Chelydra I'm legitimately curious, what do you think should be done to stop the rampant violence in our country?



This is actually a hard question, which may not have a right answer but here is my take on it.

1. We need to stop deplatforming these people, they need to be allowed to express their ideas, regardless of how absurd their opinions are. Censorship and deplatforming these people only causes radicalization. Which is why we have been seeing an upsurge of these shooters with these so called manifestos.

2. Right now men in our society lack purpose, and possibly even hope, I don't know how to address this issue, since prior too the early 21st century the social climate was very different, and most of these men would be getting married and possibly starting families rather than being radicalized online, and actually had prospects for stable income.

3. The attack on traditional gender roles and family, I'm becoming more and more convinced that the destruction of the traditional nuclear family is playing a role, men need a father/father figure in their lives for proper development imo. Granted there are plenty of cases where fathers have unequivocally been total scum. But it is the minority.(And there have been cases of single mothers raising fine children as well, but again it's a minority)

4. Prostitution needs legalization, that is one way some of these incels the relief they need, perhaps once these idiots get laid they can potentially move on with their lives.

5. The prevalence of anti depressants,(SRIs) many of the newer drugs, have murderous thoughts as a side effect, something to potentially consider, but I do feel Dr's are too liberal when it comes to prescribing drugs.

6. More security until these very deep issues are addressed having more armed personnel guarding areas likely to have a mass shooting is required, it is naive to think that things will return to they way they were prior, not changing to this threat won't help.

Sadly there is no magic bullet to this issue, and I can say with 100% certainty that banning fire arms won't fix it, these shootings are a symptom of a deeper problem, not a cause. The demonizing of white males by the sjws and leftists isn't helping matters either. :/



Huey Freeman said:


> If Black or Brown people start buying high powered rifles in large quantities like white people, then openly carry them without care. I guarantee you @Chelydra will be coming in here screaming about gun control.



Nope, nice try at painting me as a racist though. You fail.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 4, 2019)

This is becoming a thing where whatever we're personally annoyed by is the reason for mass shooters. I hate republicans, they're to blame. Reddit censored the_donald, that's what's making them snap. America is becoming too godless, that's the ticket. I agree with 1 and 2 on chel's list, but it's all starting to look like a rorschach blot for our personal cultural pet peeves.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2019)

Did chel basically blame women and the gays for why there are are all these shootings lmao


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 4, 2019)

Parallax said:


> Did chel basically blame women and the gays for why there are are all these shootings lmao



Nope nice try though. 

That said your flippant response is part of a deeper cultural problem. You deliberately twist what I said and disregarded it.  You dismiss people with valid concerns and as a result they feel have no where to go, then they do this shit because they feel they aren't being heard, so boom they shoot up a place with a bullshit manifesto that now will get thousands of people reading it, thus providing further incentives for future mass shooters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 4, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> Nope nice try though.
> 
> That said your flippant response is part of a deeper cultural problem. You deliberately twist what I said and disregarded it.  You dismiss people with valid concerns and as a result they have no where to go, then they do this shit because they feel they aren't being heard, so boom they shoot up a place with a bullshit manifesto that now will get thousands of people reading it, thus providing further incentives for future mass shooters.


You're right

It's Para's fault. Damn you, Para!


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 4, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> You're right
> 
> It's Para's fault. Damn you, Para!



Yup it's all her fault.  execute her immediately, it will solve all the world's problems.  (And plug the giant black hole that will swallow universe chan.)


----------



## Parallax (Aug 4, 2019)

I dont find how instructive or productive it is to humor points that are ridiculous and should be flippantly dismissed


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 4, 2019)

Parallax said:


> I dont find how instructive or productive it is to humor points that are ridiculous and should be flippantly dismissed



True, much like how your anti gun stance is worthy of flippant dismissal.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 4, 2019)

Parallax said:


> Did chel basically blame women and the gays for why there are are all these shootings lmao


He’s not racist just homophobic and sexist


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 4, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> He’s not racist just homophobic and sexist




The failure is strong in this one.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 4, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> This is actually a hard question, which may not have a right answer but here is my take on it.
> 
> 1. We need to stop deplatforming these people, they need to be allowed to express their ideas, regardless of how absurd their opinions are. Censorship and deplatforming these people only causes radicalization. Which is why we have been seeing an upsurge of these shooters with these so called manifestos.
> 
> ...



We disagree on a lot of fundamental levels. But I'd like to keep this civil.

1. I understand what you're saying, but I also don't think it's acceptable to let people spout hate freely on social media. Surely, you can see why people don't want that? It's harmful to groups targeted for one, having to endure that. If this is your view, you also have to allow jihadists a platform and black supremacists, which I assume you wouldn't want to do.

2. I don't know. This is kind of a nebulous statement that's hard to quantify and I'm extremely hesitant to project it on the population as a whole. I dislike arguing by anecdote, but most men I know are doing perfectly fine, and many are following the traditional routes of starting families. I think there's always going to be an angry contingent and I think it's fallacious to attribute fundamental aspects of human nature solely to modern times. Sort of like how people say "kids these days are so disrespectful;" every generation says that. I wonder if just the ones who are "lost" have greater capacity to kill than in previous generations. Is that something you can at least consider?

3. Probably not to your surprise, I don't really agree here. I think this is a talking point that gets thrown around a lot, but I wonder what data supports it. I understand arguments are emotional and based in identity politics and that's inevitable, but I think it's important to sit and examine your views in light of what data may or may not support them.

4. Well, I agree with this. Not sure how much of a part of the solution it is, but I agree with it.

5. There's maybe truth to this statement, as well. I think suicide is a much bigger side effect of these drugs than homicide, though. My understand of it is, when you start taking them, before they take full effect, they may increase your energy and cause you to be more prone to act on suicidal thoughts than usual, before they manage to do anything to suppress the key causes of depression.
Nonetheless, this is a conversation that should be had.

6. I mean, sticking armed guards everywhere could work, I suppose. But that's expensive, a band-aid, militarizes our country to the detriment of the freedoms of the people, and does nothing to fix the core causes.

I also think you're strawmanning a little, to be honest. Nobody who has any say in this is saying to ban guns. That violates the second amendment and won't happen, for better or worse. People just want to put limits in place to try to mitigate disasters.


Here are some of my thoughts, so you can understand where I'm coming from:

I think there needs to be some sort of gun control. Background checks, waiting periods, and nothing more than needed for self-defense and hunting. Whether you agree or not, you can understand why I feel this way, in light of these tragedies, yes?

I think there needs to be better care and support for mental health issues. Some of these shooters are definitely mentally ill, and a formalized system for people in school could help them to adjust to society.

I'm not so quick to dismiss violence in video games and television, as a lot of people seem to be. I don't know what any data on the subject says, but I wouldn't want to dismiss a viewpoint before hearing it. I think we're, in large part, a product of our environment and if our environment normalizes violence, that's worth examining.

I think it's naive and irresponsible to think arming everyone will give them the capability to stop murderers. Even (moderately trained) police have terrible hit rates and the average person's is going to be worse. I would fear that crimes of passion would increase.

As an aside, I read something earlier that you can kill people with bats or guns, either way. And despite the obvious greater ease in killing people with guns, I think the impersonal nature of it makes it easier, too. You have to really commit to the gruesome act of murder with a blunt-force weapon. With a gun, you can distance yourself from it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snowless (Aug 4, 2019)

Parallax said:


> I dont find how instructive or productive it is to humor points that are ridiculous and should be flippantly dismissed



Maybe part of the problem is everyone's flippant dismissal of viewpoints outside of their own, though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 4, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> Considering those types of people couldn't use a gun to save their lives, it's likely for the best.


Then what is the end result of the “more guns” solution
If it’s not to have every adult armed?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 4, 2019)

Something as small as waiting periods might help more than you think. Like three or four states have introduced cool off periods for gun ownership where family members can voluntarily report someone if they fear that person might hurt themselves or others, and the guns are temporarily taken away for like 30 days or something.

This is mostly in cases of domestic abuse situations where there's a threat of violence that family members can evidence to a court, but maybe it could be expanded or revised as time goes on.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 4, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Something as small as waiting periods might help more than you think. Like three or four states have introduced cool off periods for gun ownership where family members can voluntarily report someone if they fear that person might hurt themselves or others, and the guns are temporarily taken away for like 30 days or something.
> 
> This is mostly in cases of domestic abuse situations where there's a threat of violence that family members can evidence to a court, but maybe it could be expanded or revised as time goes on.


what about "gun show" sales where people trade cash for guns on the spot?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 5, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> True, much like how your anti gun stance is worthy of flippant dismissal.



I'm not anti gun I've said numerous times im pro 2nd ammendment.  This doesn't mean that the government and stated cant have reasonable measures.  I mean hell why dont we adopt some Israel's guns laws, the population is armed from a military to civilian level but still has strict gun laws and very very few shootings and fatalities on the domestic front.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## U mad bro (Aug 5, 2019)

makeoutparadise said:


> Well also its the issue that the gun laws are not consistent state by state.
> Its like banning fireworks
> 
> Like Mexico has heavily controlled guns but since people can smuggle guns from the US it makes the laws useless
> ...


Yeah, which is why I don't really entertain the stopping someone from getting guns argument. Too many loopholes. I go to the gun show all the time sell all type of shit you are not supposed to have lol.

Which is I look at law enforcement agencies? They are reactive instead of being preemptive. I am really trying to stay away from the racist argument. But black kids put up gun pics on the internet cops is swarming over a 9 millimeter. It's been said too many times these people are often already reported.

I can even take this law enforcement convo even further. We have 17 intelligence agencies. They were all over catching brown terrorist after 9/11. But now they can't catch these dudes who look like they just got through playing fortnite


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 5, 2019)

Yeah, we are going to have to respectfully disagree, _especially_ on number one, and yes jihadists and black supremacists must be allowed to speak as well.

2. I also disagree, though I agree the issue is nebulous, something though _has_ changed, I remember when you could actually bring your guns to school and it was no big deal, now that would be unheard of. But you did ask for my opinion on the matter.

3. I will outright dismiss violence in fictional media having a correlation to real world violence, people don't get desensitized to violence,  if you feel that's the case, simply watch bud dwyers final press conference, people who play the most violent games or watch the most violent movies will wince, or get visibly uncomfortable, and rightfully so.

4. Agreed

5. No opinion, it's a data point to be discussed.

6. Disagree since regulation is a slippery slope and in our age of extremes we cannot risk the left jumping on the chance to finally disarm the American population. It's much like the left censorship campaign, first they took down Alex Jones, then they started purging moderates on social media. It will start gradually then spiral out of control.

7. I also disagree with your opinion on increased security, having armed personnel just standing around isn't going to infringe on anyone's freedom. I don't think we need to go to the point where stores need customers to be strip searched and scanned, however if people care at all about children, then schools need plain clothed armed guards.

 But right now we need that band aid since the underlying issues won't be handled, you can see the responses to my first answer to your question as proof of this.
Just outright dismissal with the typical sjw buzzwords tossed around.

Furthermore I don't think anyone knows or can agree on what the fundamental issue even is. Until that hurdle is cleared nothing will happen.

While it's clear we aren't going to agree, I can appreciate your civility and attempt to understand the other side.

As an final note I also support increased help for mental health, but an emphasis also must be placed on personal responsibility and accountability, in today's climate people are far to quick to blame or excuse their actions on something other than themselves.



Snowless said:


> We disagree on a lot of fundamental levels. But I'd like to keep this civil.
> 
> 1. I understand what you're saying, but I also don't think it's acceptable to let people spout hate freely on social media. Surely, you can see why people don't want that? It's harmful to groups targeted for one, having to endure that. If this is your view, you also have to allow jihadists a platform and black supremacists, which I assume you wouldn't want to do.
> 
> ...





Parallax said:


> I'm not anti gun I've said numerous times im pro 2nd ammendment.  This doesn't mean that the government and stated cant have reasonable measures.  I mean hell why dont we adopt some Israel's guns laws, the population is armed from a military to civilian level but still has strict gun laws and very very few shootings and fatalities on the domestic front.


Israel also has compulsory military service and is surrounded by enemies that want them dead, it's a very different situation.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

A hypothetical.

What would happen if guns ever became illegal?  How would the government collect them?  Guns outnumbered Americans the last time I checked.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Aug 5, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> Yawn. Your  not worthy of my respect.


Apparently neither are these victims.

Gross.


----------



## U mad bro (Aug 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> A hypothetical.
> 
> What would happen if guns ever became illegal?  How would the government collect them?  Guns outnumbered Americans the last time I checked.


A way more bloody prohibition era


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> A hypothetical.
> 
> What would happen if guns ever became illegal?  How would the government collect them?  Guns outnumbered Americans the last time I checked.


The government would try and phase them out or set up an exchange like Guns for cash/xbox's/ food stamps
some would comply but most would just do what they did during prohibition
meaning hide their guns and trade in the black market until the feds came in and confiscated it or die in the rain of bullets


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> A hypothetical.
> 
> What would happen if guns ever became illegal?  How would the government collect them?  Guns outnumbered Americans the last time I checked.



Civil war 2.0


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

LOL @ exchange for Xbox

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Yeah.  There are hundreds of millions of guns in circulation and the government cannot do anything about it.


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 5, 2019)

makeoutparadise said:


> The government would try and phase them out or set up an exchange like Guns for cash/xbox's/ food stamps
> some would comply but most would just do what they did during prohibition
> meaning hide their guns and trade in the black market until the feds came in and confiscated it or die in the rain of bullets



Dude.... The last bit is the most likely outcome, your not dealing with leftist millennials here. You need to divide America into urban and rural mindsets.

There are some people that would rather _die_ than willingly give up their guns, fortunately their stance has not been put to the test.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Remember when Texas briefly talked about succession under Governor Perry?  They really could regress and bring back the wild wild west someday.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Would a National Purge Day eliminate mass shootings like this?  These shooters would have a window every year to work out some of their angst and aggression.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> LOL @ exchange for Xbox


Playstations will only get you knives


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 5, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> Civil war 2.0


Civil war? You guys can buy tanks? Javelins? Surface to air missiles now? 

Not even in your wildest dreams


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 5, 2019)

makeoutparadise said:


> Playstations will only get you knives



Spoons maybe, but then again the UK will forcibly take them from you.



Huey Freeman said:


> Civil war? You guys can buy tanks? Javelins? Surface to air missiles now?
> 
> Not even in your wildest dreams



Implying the military is going to use said equipment, or even side with the government on the issue, they may just go "lol no" and topple the government instead. They aren't mindless machines, and I can't see them ruthlessly gunning down us citizens with such weaponry.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 5, 2019)

I'll just cherry pick a few points that could maybe use elaboration.



Chelydra said:


> 6. Disagree since regulation is a slippery slope and in our age of extremes we cannot risk the left jumping on the chance to finally disarm the American population. It's much like the left censorship campaign, first they took down Alex Jones, then they started purging moderates on social media. It will start gradually then spiral out of control.



But, you realize this isn't going to happen, right? It would require a monumental shift of public opinion to repeal the second amendment and it's just not feasible. That's honestly not something you have to fear and if this fear is coloring your opinions and causing you to not want to compromise, I honestly think you can let it go and shouldn't worry about it.



Chelydra said:


> 7. I also disagree with your opinion on increased security, having armed personnel just standing around isn't going to infringe on anyone's freedom. I don't think we need to go to the point where stores need customers to be strip searched and scanned, however if people care at all about children, then schools need plain clothed armed guards.



I will concede that armed, trained security guards in schools is a much better idea than arming teachers. Untrained teachers, who should be focusing on teaching, not threat prevention. It also makes it less likely for a child to steal a gun if an armed guard has it over a teacher.

I would also maybe like for this exchange to be demonstrative on how to interact with people with whom you disagree in the future. I think it's much more personally fruitful to listen and think about what people are saying and why they're saying it and to challenge yourself, rather than wait to use your pre-formed arguments against them.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Expect executive action in the next couple of days.  I wouldn’t be surprised if it focused on mental illness.  But something will be coming.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 5, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> Spoons maybe, but then again the UK will forcibly take them from you.
> 
> 
> 
> Implying the military is going to use said equipment, or even side with the government on the issue, they may just go "lol no" and topple the government instead. They aren't mindless machines, and I can't see them ruthlessly gunning down us citizens with such weaponry.



Implying that 100% Military is willing to do a coupe, when last I check the head of state controls the nuclear football.

And no they don’t need to they just need to set the example.  But you can keep dreaming about that civil war 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 5, 2019)

Snowless said:


> I'll just cherry pick a few points that could maybe use elaboration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your first point, is that the potential for it to happen _is_ there, as another example the tech companies in Silicon Valley, never did I imagine that they would try and socially engineer the countries political climate, yet here we are dealing with a concerted censorship campaign against the right and even moderate leftists. I never complained about Alex Jones and others being deplatformed because they were crazy, but now it's spiraling out of control and people are lising their livelyhoods over their opinions, an unacceptable situation. A small regulation could be a step to something unintended.

I agree arming teachers is stupid, however it maybe the only option, if people object to security guards.



Huey Freeman said:


> Implying that 100% Military is willing to do a coupe, when last I check the head of state controls the nuclear football.
> 
> And no they don’t need to they just need to set the example.  But you can keep dreaming about that civil war 2.0



Fortunately as long as the government remains relatively sane it will never happen. Also are you implying the government is going to use nuclear weapons on people to force them to turn over their guns?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 5, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> Your first point, is that the potential for it to happen _is_ there, as another example the tech companies in Silicon Valley, never did I imagine that they would try and socially engineer the countries political climate, yet here we are dealing with a concerted censorship campaign against the right and even moderate leftists. I never complained about Alex Jones and others being deplatformed because they were crazy, but now it's spiraling out of control and people are lising their livelyhoods over their opinions, and unacceptable situation. A small regulation could be a step to something unintended.
> 
> I agree arming teachers is stupid, however it maybe the only option, if people object to security guards.
> 
> ...


No I’m implying that a civil war, the citizens guns will be utterly useless. Period. You. Don’t. Stand. A. Chance. In. Hell!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 5, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> No I’m implying that a civil war, the citizens guns will be utterly useless. Period. You. Don’t. Stand. A. Chance. In. Hell!



Again implying the military isn't going to split off either.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 5, 2019)

Our government isn't tyrannical, it's corrupt. This isn't china and we'll never become china because of the first and second amendments.


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 5, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> Our government isn't tyrannical, it's corrupt. This isn't china and we'll never become china because of the first and second amendments.



Or even emasculated Canada/Europe


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 5, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> Again implying the military isn't going to split off either.


Last thing you want is a military split off, all that will do will make the government take the gloves off.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 5, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> Your first point, is that the potential for it to happen _is_ there, as another example the tech companies in Silicon Valley, never did I imagine that they would try and socially engineer the countries political climate, yet here we are dealing with a concerted censorship campaign against the right and even moderate leftists. I never complained about Alex Jones and others being deplatformed because they were crazy, but now it's spiraling out of control and people are lising their livelyhoods over their opinions, an unacceptable situation. A small regulation could be a step to something unintended.
> 
> I agree arming teachers is stupid, however it maybe the only option, if people object to security guards.
> 
> ...



I respect that the second amendment is important to you, I just think fears based on small percentage scenarios aren't fears worth basing your life around.
It would require the majority of the country to get on board, and when roughly half the country is Republican, that's wildly unlikely.

If you want other people to compromise, it helps to show you're willing to, as well.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 5, 2019)

Our government can't even detain illegal immigrants without the citizens barging in and reporting and yelling and petitioning congress.  

I know I've complained about you activist folks before, but I'm still glad you're there. I don't want you to run amok or anything and activism is very fashionable right now, but you're part of what keeps our government in line too. Salute.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2019)

Mass shootings aren't a big deal according to Mr. Scientist over here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 5, 2019)

That's _Dr_. scientist, he has phd.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> That's _Dr_. scientist, he has phd.


I find it crazy that the smarter you get--the more of your humanity you lose..

Soon my man is gonna be saying shit like this:


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 5, 2019)

Snowless said:


> I respect that the second amendment is important to you, I just think fears based on small percentage scenarios aren't fears worth basing your life around.
> It would require the majority of the country to get on board, and when roughly half the country is Republican, that's wildly unlikely.
> 
> If you want other people to compromise, it helps to show you're willing to, as well.



Banning guns of any type is unacceptable. I'm for pursuing solutions that don't involve tampering with the 2nd and 1st amendments.



~Gesy~ said:


> Mass shootings aren't a big deal according to Mr. Scientist over here.



Yeah he should have kept quiet for a few days, while factually correct, timing is important, he also should have added the totals for gang related shooting deaths as well. I suppose hand gun homicide falls under that.


----------



## wibisana (Aug 5, 2019)

Nope
Military will always side the govt. Democratic country work like that.

Troper's loyalty is for the govt/legitimate one.
Not to generals. Even if there are deserters im pretty sure 90-95% military force power will be with the valid elected govt. Not with anarchist who refuse to give up guns even when the govt (majority) says so.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 5, 2019)

If anything ever popped off I'd be more worried about the _police_ in major cities than the military. Militarized police ≠ the military.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 5, 2019)

Parallax said:


> I don't really care if they're a right winger or a left winger there have been enough wackjobs from both sides


I can tell you now that anything that reeks of authoritarianism will take far more from us from anything that could be imagined by either side. I'd prefer if we aren't made to be some sort of reject plot from a marvel comic or Minority Report.



~Gesy~ said:


> Mass shootings aren't a big deal according to Mr. Scientist over here.


More people died in a single breath of your own in this very moment than in an entire year of mass shootings in america.
So yes. He's right, even if you don't want him to be. There are bigger issues to address, the kind of issues that would likely calm mass shootings if they were properly addressed as a result anyway.



Huey Freeman said:


> Civil war? You guys can buy tanks? Javelins? Surface to air missiles now?


I'd hate to have you be a general of any army with that sort of thinking, it'd be a complete failure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 5, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> Civil war? You guys can buy tanks? Javelins? Surface to air missiles now?
> 
> Not even in your wildest dreams


We have been fighting terrorists in Iraq and Afghanistan and none of them have tanks or drones guerrilla warfare is a bitch to fight


----------



## U mad bro (Aug 5, 2019)

Terrorists running around with aks and dusty rocket launchers that barely work. Rockets hit the ground and don’t go off.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 5, 2019)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I can tell you now that anything that reeks of authoritarianism will take far more from us from anything that could be imagined by either side. I'd prefer if we aren't made to be some sort of reject plot from a marvel comic or Minority Report.
> 
> 
> More people died in a single breath of your own in this very moment than in an entire year of mass shootings in america.
> ...


Funny thing is I’m closer to being a General than you think since I’m enlisted and an officer. But please tell me more about those movie generals you want me to be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 5, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Mass shootings aren't a big deal according to Mr. Scientist over here.


In fairness to Dr. Tyson, we do a *lot* of work, research, and study to try and limit medical malpractice.

Just because there are bigger causes of death doesn't mean that we can't or shouldn't spend time on "lesser" causes of death.

The practical debate here is what measures would be effective at preventing these situations and what would the costs be of implementing those measures (both in direct monetary costs and in more subtle social costs).


----------



## RavenSupreme (Aug 5, 2019)

Banning guns at this point in time doesn’t help. Like people said criminals and shooters will always get their hands on them. And why is that? 

Because the number of guns already in circulation is high - some 320 million guns to an equal number of citizen. One gun for every individual and mirrored in no other western country of significant size. 

Even Banning any new guns completely will not reduce that number of already obtainable guns. 

Hence, the only solution is to create a policy where the number of guns already in circulation will be reduced. No one wants to speak it out but yes, confiscating firearms is the first necessary step. Not just preventing an influx of even more guns.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

Tyson’s tweet is a very interesting one imo.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Aug 5, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Mass shootings aren't a big deal according to Mr. Scientist over here.



He's speaking with logic and statistics. You're speaking with emotions.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> He's speaking with logic and statistics. You're speaking with emotions.


Because I'm not autistic


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 5, 2019)

I don't see how that tweet helps anything considering those people died horribly and it was preventable.


----------



## Fang (Aug 5, 2019)

> Connor Betts, the Dayton, Ohio mass shooter, was a self-described “leftist,” who wrote that he would happily vote for Democrat Elizabeth Warren, praised Satan, was upset about the 2016 presidential election results, and added, “I want socialism, and i’ll not wait for the idiots to finally come round to understanding.”
> 
> Betts’ Twitter profile read, “he/him / anime fan / metalhead / leftist / i’m going to hell and i’m not coming back.” One tweet on his page read, “Off to Midnight Mass. At least the songs are good. [HASHTAG]#athiestsonchristmas[/HASHTAG].” The page handle? I am the spookster. On one selfie, he included the hashtags, “#selfie4satan [HASHTAG]#HailSatan[/HASHTAG] @SatanTweeting.” On the date of Republican Sen. John McCain’s death, he wrote, “F*ck John McCain.” He also liked tweets referencing the El Paso mass shooting in the hours before Dayton.
> 
> ...



Uh oh.

Turns out the Dayton, Ohio shooter was pro-ANTIFA, anti-Republican, anti-conservative, anti-ICE, and a Elizabeth Warren self-described socialist.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asaya7 (Aug 5, 2019)

Fang said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> Turns out the Dayton, Ohio shooter was pro-ANTIFA, anti-Republican, anti-conservative, anti-ICE, and a Elizabeth Warren self-described socialist.


Nooo. @Superstars will now blame it on the atheism


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2019)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I don't see how that tweet helps anything considering those people died horribly and it was preventable.


People aren’t robots.  People can’t all approach things the same way.  I have zero problem with his input.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2019)

Fang said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> Turns out the Dayton, Ohio shooter was pro-ANTIFA, anti-Republican, anti-conservative, anti-ICE, and a Elizabeth Warren self-described socialist.


So?


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 5, 2019)

Rukia said:


> People aren’t robots.  People can’t all approach things the same way.  I have zero problem with his input.


I agree that people can think differently but he is trivializing these attacks.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 5, 2019)

This is w


Fang said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> Turns out the Dayton, Ohio shooter was pro-ANTIFA, anti-Republican, anti-conservative, anti-ICE, and a Elizabeth Warren self-described socialist.


This has already been revealed since yesterday


----------



## Fang (Aug 5, 2019)

Parallax said:


> This is w
> 
> This has already been revealed since yesterday



I literally never read anything in the thread beyond first page past the OP.




~Gesy~ said:


> So?



Its important to know regardless.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 5, 2019)

Fang said:


> I literally never read anything in the thread beyond first page past the OP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's true I even had a back and forth with nep nep about it


----------



## Parallax (Aug 5, 2019)

Bruh


----------



## Parallax (Aug 5, 2019)

Go back to page 9 and 10


----------



## Fang (Aug 5, 2019)

Parallax said:


> Go back to page 9 and 10



With who? Nep? I don't see any of his posts in the thread?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 5, 2019)

It was kiba,  I confused the two, anyways the news links are dropped there which is more important


----------



## Fang (Aug 5, 2019)

Anyway, I think was important regardless that the Ohio shooter's political ideology, motivations, and radicalization shows that radicals on the other side of the political spectrum from the right can be just as dangerous if motivated to do so. Either way, it is a tragic loss of life and an all too common occurrence here that mass shootings are so common place.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Aug 5, 2019)

Yeah, I posted the links about the Dayton shooter being leftist already


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 5, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Mass shootings aren't a big deal according to Mr. Scientist over here.



He has a point tho.

Not that we shouldn't care about mass-shootings, but how we are totally okay about people dieing about other things that could easily be prevented if people gave a shit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 5, 2019)

Fang said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> Turns out the Dayton, Ohio shooter was pro-ANTIFA, anti-Republican, anti-conservative, anti-ICE, and a Elizabeth Warren self-described socialist.


And the gold medal for the mental gymnastics of the thread goes too. Fang...*Iranian National anthem


Fang said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> Turns out the Dayton, Ohio shooter was pro-ANTIFA, anti-Republican, anti-conservative, anti-ICE, and a Elizabeth Warren self-described socialist.


are you so focus in finding out if the guy was leftist so you can Come in here with a gotcha moment instead of trying to tackle the topic at hand?


----------



## Fang (Aug 5, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> And the gold medal for the mental gymnastics of the thread goes too. Fang...*Iranian National anthem
> 
> are you so focus in finding out if the guy was leftist so you can Come in here with a gotcha moment instead of trying to tackle the topic at hand?



Aside from your weak baiting, I can see you missed a bunch of my other posts on the thread topic before I put that article in the thread. Try harder, dude.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 5, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> Or even emasculated Canada/Europe


 maybe in Europe we are "emasculated" like you say ( even tho I know you have 0 credible information about it) but at least there arent 200 mass shooting in a year?...
Dont know dude  you guys are the last people on earth to point finger at anyone right now. You have bigger issues in your own country.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 5, 2019)

Fang said:


> Aside from your weak baiting, I can see you missed a bunch of my other posts on the thread topic before I put that article in the thread. Try harder, dude.


Why when you come bait leftist it’s all good but as soon as someone throws it back you begin to cry victim. Anyone and everyone in this thread knew why you posted that article. Don’t insult our intelligence


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He has a point tho.
> 
> Not that we shouldn't care about mass-shootings, but how we are totally okay about people dieing about other things that could easily be prevented if people gave a shit.


Dying from risky surgery is one thing. Dying because I went to the store to buy a 5 dollar bag of Doritos is another.


----------



## Fang (Aug 5, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> Why when you come bait leftist



What bait did I do? Why you lying son?



> it’s all good but as soon as someone throws it back you begin to cry victim. Anyone and everyone in this thread knew why you posted that article. Don’t insult our intelligence



Throw what back in my face? I posted a link, didn't really read past the first page which you can double check with Parallax if you don't believe me since I know reading what I post without you being blatantly disingenuous isn't your forte, and you coming in now throwing shades and what not at me.

Try harder.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 5, 2019)

pat pat said:


> maybe in Europe we are "emasculated" like you say ( even tho I know you have 0 credible information about it) but at least there arent 200 mass shooting in a year?...
> Dont know dude  you guys are the last people on earth to point finger at anyone right now. You have bigger issues in your own country.



He likes throwing his "weight" around.
Its because of his giant size, he sees us as lightweights.


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Aug 5, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He has a point tho.
> 
> Not that we shouldn't care about mass-shootings, but how we are totally okay about people dieing about other things that could easily be prevented if people gave a shit.



He really doesn't. Its not the same.

A car accident isn't malicious. A car isn't knowingly going to chase me in order to end my life.

A doctor making a mistake doesn't have the desire to murder me.
Accidents happen and always will but these school schootings are uniquely American and can be fixed if only there was the will to do so

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pat pat (Aug 5, 2019)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> He likes throwing his "weight" around.
> Its because of his giant size, he sees us as lightweights.


Well if its about weight I wont try to compare the average American to the average European , I'll save the embarrassment. 
Because today is not the day to spit on a Nation that is hurt. Hope the americans can still stand strong and put appart their dumb political disparities to find a solution. That's what a Nation is.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 5, 2019)

Amol said:


> Such a safe country.
> No Gun problem at all.
> Clearly you can kill this many people with bat too in same amount of time.


Every country has their form of Natural Selection. Sadly this is the US' way of culling population. Currently in India massive heatwaves are more of a threat than gun violence... is what the old me would say to troll.


Honestly I'm freaking sick of the shootings. The one that happened here in Virginia was only six minutes away from my job. The problem is we aren't like Australia and UK where we can take people guns. There would be a massive war over it and I hate to be in it. Making gun laws stricter only punish law bidding citizens. And most mass shooters end up committing suicide or killed in the cross fire. We as American people may just have to realize this will never be a problem that will be resolved unless we now halt productions of guns and hope our future heirs don't make the same mistakes as we did.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 5, 2019)

Fang said:


> What bait did I do? Why you lying son?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don’t need to try harder, you bite at the slightest of criticism. You seem to have a ego problem but this neither the time or place. 

You throwing the motives because you wanted to show us how radical the left were, that was your intention and this isn’t your first time. It’s sick in the head on your part.  I don’t get what political spectrum these Monsters lean on, hate is hate as far I am concern.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 5, 2019)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> He really doesn't. Its not the same.
> 
> A car accident isn't malicious. A car isn't knowingly going to chase me in order to end my life.
> 
> ...



A doctor making a mistake isn't malicious. A decision not have a public health system in your country is malicious and kills people.

A lot of things you call "accidents" are actually a consequence of state decisions.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 5, 2019)

Ruthless Tsuchikage said:


> A car accident isn't malicious. A car isn't knowingly going to chase me in order to end my life.


For that matter, we're not "totally okay with" people dying in car accidents.  Car safety features is one of the highest R&D items for car manufacturers.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 5, 2019)

Hand Banana said:


> Every country has their form of Natural Selection. Sadly this is the US' way of culling population. Currently in *India massive heatwaves are more of a threat than gun violence*... is what the old me would say to troll.


 thankfully you are not a troll because that's quite the dumb statement but I get your point. 
This isnt natural selection, it's a bunch of coward piece of shit who kill innocent people because they have access to dangerous tools they arent wise enough to control. 
This is a much a deeper problem, you have guns in Switzerland and there isnt that. The american society just isnt as collected and calm as the swiss society. 
 The neighor can give his kid a knife , and that kid will never use it and always remain wise when it comes to dealing with his tool. That doesnt mean I can also give my kids knives, why? Because they are different. 
Someone here said, before even talking about reinforcing gun control, the already exististing laws need to be enforced correctly. That's the first step, after that you reinforce gun control if you want but first , enforce the laws that already exist.



> Honestly I'm freaking sick of the shootings. The one that happened here in Virginia was only six minutes away from my job. The problem is we aren't like Australia and UK where we can take people guns. There would be a massive war over it and I hate to be in it. Making gun laws stricter only punish law bidding citizens.


 thing is there are others citizens out there who kill more and more and more and more. There are over 250 events like this just in 2019, in no other country you will see anything close to that. You dont have to make the laws stricter , you should just enforce what already exist. They wont solve everything but they can help 


> And most mass shooters end up committing suicide or killed in the cross fire. We as American people may just have to realize this will never be a problem that will be resolved unless we now halt productions of guns and hope our future heirs don't make the same mistakes as we did.


 you dont even have to do that, an education  about gun violence is necessary but again you will have rebellious people who dont want to hear anything. 
Enforcing the already existing laws, blaming videogames and mental illness wont do shit. 
From someone who doesnt live there, it's just impossible for foreigners to wrap their head around what happens in the us. 250 massive shooting a year sounds like madness 
And maybe the most important is cohesion, unity, humility, acceleration of compromise. Human lifestyles are more important than any political opinion, people need to accept to listen each others ( particularly politicians) and come up with a solution. What I have seen from both the right wingers and left wingers so far is pathetic and just tell me things womt get better with this mentality. 
I hope you guys the best


----------



## pat pat (Aug 5, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> A doctor making a mistake isn't malicious. A decision not have a public health system in your country is malicious and kills people.[/AUOTE]I heard an health system would be too expensive in the US tho?


----------



## Fang (Aug 5, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> I don’t need to try harder, you bite at the slightest of criticism. You seem to have a ego problem but this neither the time or place.



Making things up and trying to bait someone into a off-topic derailment with you trying to throw shades at me is showing your saltiness and pettiness, not me. The fact you can't read a couple pages back to my prior posts is your  personal problem with your crappy ego-driven vendetta issues blinding you to facts.

"Bite at the slightest criticism". 

That's coming out of thin air from you, and might have a degree of credibility if you weren't so transparently driven on attacking me ad naseum.



> You throwing the motives because you wanted to show us how radical the left were, that was your intention and this isn’t your first time. It’s sick in the head on your part.  I don’t get what political spectrum these Monsters lean on, hate is hate as far I am concern.



I post a link that someone else posted a link about the radicalization being emergent on the left is something you make no comment on when it comes from someone like Parallax, but when I do it somehow that becomes an issue for you. Good to see you cherry pick what I post, invent a falsehood to fulfill your narrative because you are mentally incapable of being honest.

I'll say it again: try harder with the bait.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 5, 2019)

Once again, the Scum-In-Chief tries to make it all about the things he wants.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2019)

Catalyst75 said:


> Once again, the Scum-In-Chief tries to make it all about the things he wants.


Let the record show that he's technically siding with the terrorist .


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 5, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Let the record show that he's technically siding with the terrorist .



Of course. Mass shooter rights a manifest pre-shooting echoing much of Trump's hateful rhetoric against immigrants. Post-shooting, Trump tries to tie in "immigration legislation reform" to "background checks for firearms".

Not to mention, he's once again shifting blame to the media. Didn't the manifesto of the El Paso shooter include hate of certain media outlets?

EDIT: Yeah, there was an "media is infamous for fake news" line.


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 5, 2019)

So much take and confiscate the guns talk, almost as disgusting as the shooters. And this is why I won't compromise on regulation, you give people with this mindset an inch, and they take miles.

Fortunately the US still has common sense and won't cave to these lunatics.

So many people want tyranny over true freedom, in the name of supposed security. Something many of the European posters simply cannot grasp as plain evidenced by their rhetoric, and their willingness to simply throw away there freedoms in the hope their government will protect them. I am very grateful that our government cannot simply decide to confiscate people's guns, and is limited by checks and balances.

As for Trumps comments, ill timed here, but he does do stupid shit from time to time.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Aug 5, 2019)

Trump's speech today was actually pretty shit.

He should have attacked the MSM like he did in his tweets because, they are absolutely the biggest factor for the rise in fear and violence of BOTH shooters.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 5, 2019)

Vidyagame evil 
Vidyagame satan! 
Yeah this shit wont get better


----------



## RavenSupreme (Aug 5, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> So much take and confiscate the guns talk, almost as disgusting as the shooters. And this is why I won't compromise on regulation, you give people with this mindset an inch, and they take miles.
> 
> Fortunately the US still has common sense and won't cave to these lunatics.
> 
> ...



The fact that you equalize not having guns with living under a tyranny is amusing honestly.


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 5, 2019)

RavenSupreme said:


> The fact that you equalize not having guns with living under a tyranny is amusing honestly.



The fact you think is a good idea to have the government turn fascist and start confiscating people guns is frightening honestly, but expected from a European.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Aug 5, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> The fact you think is a good idea to have the government turn fascist and start confiscating people guns is frightening honestly, but expected from a European.



i will think about your words while driving 200 mp/h or more on the highway which i am free to do over here

sad you cant do the same, seeing how you live in a tyranny which opresses your right to drive the car how its build


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Vidyagame evil
> Vidyagame satan!
> Yeah this shit wont get better


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 5, 2019)

RavenSupreme said:


> i will think about your words while driving 200 mp/h or more on the highway which i am free to do over here
> 
> sad you cant do the same, seeing how you live in a tyranny which opresses your right to drive the car how its build



The right to own and bear arms is more significant than driving down a stupid glorified highway.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Aug 5, 2019)

600+K likes for a tweet that's fake news.
People are retarded man. 

The photo of the "Trump" Firearms has been on reddit for years and not related to the suspect.
The white supremacist has had his views on immigration long before Trump and his campaign....and predicted that the media would try to blame Trump for it (which they're already doing, like clockwork)

Also, Have people here actually read the El Paso manifesto ?


----------



## Pliskin (Aug 5, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> The right to own and bear arms is more significant than driving down a stupid glorified highway.



*Munches on Kinder surprise egg sadly* Oh no! The oppressed person has fallen for the totalitarian propaganda.


----------



## Asaya7 (Aug 5, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> 600+K likes for a tweet that's fake news.
> People are retarded man.
> 
> The photo of the "Trump" Firearms has been on reddit for years and not related to the suspect.


and it will most likely never be retracted.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Aug 5, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> The right to own and bear arms is more significant than driving down a stupid glorified highway.


- Someone who isnt allowed to do so in the first place


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> 600+K likes for a tweet that's fake news.
> People are retarded man.
> 
> The photo of the "Trump" Firearms has been on reddit for years and not related to the suspect.
> ...


It was on Twitter liked by the terrorist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pat pat (Aug 5, 2019)

Dont care about that 
The fact that you guys in your country blame vidyagame ( at least your authorities do) for all of this mess is embarrassing. This is ridiculous on another level. I never thought they would make the vidyagame/mentally ill meme a real explanation, its surreal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Aug 5, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> It was on Twitter liked by the terrorist.


I can't find the source for this ? Any archives ?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 5, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> I can't find the source for this ? Any archives ?



That's what I heard too. Something he liked on twitter.

It's hard to verify now because twitter scrubbed him.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 5, 2019)

Trump does and say stupid shit all the time. Not some of the time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> I can't find the source for this ? Any archives ?


I saw the screenshot ..finding it again takes too much effort.


----------



## pat pat (Aug 5, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> Trump does and say stupid shit all the time. Not some of the time.


The videogame shit is another low


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 5, 2019)

I blame the idiots of our country who really believed he would make a good president during his campaign. Dude is a legit idiot.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I blame the idiots of our country who really believed he would make a good president during his campaign. Dude is a legit idiot.


They still believe him and he couldn't give less of a fuck about them. He only became president to help relieve taxes for the rich-- which he has done a good job of btw.

But i would like to know what he has done for those who said they "struggled" under Obama.

I saw an article where a guy said he voted Trump to help him keep his warehouse job..the warehouse still ended up closing down and he ended up homeless.


----------



## Island (Aug 5, 2019)

No advocating violence, pls.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 5, 2019)

So we got Trump Supporters on staff too..thats awesome. Well.


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 5, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> So we got Trump Supporters on staff too..thats awesome. Well.



Nope he's just enforcing the standards evenly.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm out.


----------



## Island (Aug 5, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> So we got Trump Supporters on staff too..thats awesome. Well.


I'm not a Trump supporter.

But as far as the average discussion goes, there's basically two things that are off-limits: hate speech and advocacy for violence. That includes advocacy for violence against the president, regardless of how much of a racist he may or may not be.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Aug 5, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> That's what I heard too. Something he liked on twitter.
> 
> It's hard to verify now because twitter scrubbed him.



So....I'm finding screenshots of this guys alleged twitter account (@outsider609, made since Oct/Nov 2016 which is now scrubbed). He is seemingly pro-Trump from the screenshots I've seen. But, apparently he's had previous account between may 2016-Oct 2016, where he's anti-Trump.
It's weird.

But, regardless of which, he is still a white supremacist.



pat pat said:


> The videogame shit is another low



It's not a "another low". Unfortunately, Trump has had these views on Video games for ages. I remember a tweet from 2012 where he said the same thing.

His views on video games are definitely an issue for me with him. Though, I agree with about 96-98% of everything else Trump says.

Daddy's not perfect.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 5, 2019)

Mouten said:


> @Uchiha Ojii-San his hair is legit



Could be, he slicked it back one day.



NSFW


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2019)

Get rid of Fortnite, Mario, and the Pokemans. Maga.


----------



## Superstars (Aug 5, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Mass shootings aren't a big deal according to Mr. Scientist over here.


Whoever this is is, is speaking truth. What happened with the mass shootings happens overall on average. Dang near 80 people died in Chicago alone this week due to homicide. Yet people are glued on to the spectacle of a single mass shooting than the other tragedies alike.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 5, 2019)

Superstars said:


> Whoever this is


----------



## Superstars (Aug 5, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


>


Oh, he's somebody you look up to flow?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 5, 2019)

Punished Kiba said:


> Daddy's not perfect.



It's amazing how out of every reason you might have to disapprove Trump, _not liking videogames_ is what gets to you.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Aug 5, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's amazing how out of every reason you might have to disapprove Trump, _not liking videogames_ is what gets to you.



It is what it is fam


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> It's amazing how out of every reason you might have to disapprove Trump, _not liking videogames_ is what gets to you.


He's an idiot.


----------



## Detective (Aug 5, 2019)

Trump offers thoughts and prayers to those who suffered in the Toledo, Ohio shootings

And also expressed how much he doesn't give a shit by doing so

https://thehill.com/homenews/administration/456179-trump-mistakenly-refers-to-shooting-in-toledo


----------



## Magic (Aug 5, 2019)

Detective said:


> Trump offers thoughts and prayers to those who suffered in the Toledo, Ohio shootings
> 
> And also expressed how much he doesn't give a shit by doing so
> 
> https://thehill.com/homenews/administration/456179-trump-mistakenly-refers-to-shooting-in-toledo


Did anyone post what Obama said yet?


----------



## pat pat (Aug 5, 2019)

Superstars said:


> Whoever this is is, is speaking a truth. What happened with the mass shootings happens overall on average. Dang near 80 people died in Chicago alone this week due to homicide. Yet people are glued on to the spectacle of a single mass shooting than the other tragedies alike.


"There are other issues so that means this one issue isnt that important" 
Sorry bro but that one is fucking dumb. Just because I have cancer doesnt mean I shouldnt worry that a guy is rapping me. 
Simple, and EXCUSE people for being shocked that america has had 252 massive shooting in 2019 alone when other countries barely get any of that shit.


----------



## U mad bro (Aug 5, 2019)

Trump said white people cant handle fortnite so video games got to be banned


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## pat pat (Aug 5, 2019)

U mad bro said:


> Trump said white people cant handle fortnite so video games got to be banned


Really?......


----------



## U mad bro (Aug 5, 2019)

pat pat said:


> Really?......


He started blaming video games instead of addressing the rising white terrorists. Considering what his voter base is this is not surprising


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2019)

U mad bro said:


> He started blaming video games instead of addressing the rising white terrorists. Considering what his voter base is this is not surprising


It doesn't make sense. What does video games have to do with immigrants? Why aren't there more Asian mass shooters?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## U mad bro (Aug 5, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> It doesn't make sense. What does video games have to do with immigrants? Why aren't there more Asian mass shooters?


It’s just deflection. He can’t attack the radical white ideology. He won’t attack the ideology. Those people with those thoughts are his “people”. So he chose video games which was some dumbshit


----------



## Superstars (Aug 5, 2019)

pat pat said:


> "There are other issues so that means this one issue isnt that important"
> Sorry bro but that one is fucking dumb. Just because I have cancer doesnt mean I shouldnt worry that a guy is rapping me.
> Simple, and EXCUSE people for being shocked that america has had 252 massive shooting in 2019 alone when other countries barely get any of that shit.


Sup pat! I didn't know you dumpster dive here too.

No one is saying this issue is lesser than the other one's. On the contrary, they are all important and happen on average. This just gets more attention cause the scale of it happens in a moment.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


>


I'm proud of him. Acknowledgment is the first step to change .


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 5, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Dying from risky surgery is one thing. Dying because I went to the store to buy a 5 dollar bag of Doritos is another.


who the fuck buys a bag of doritos for 5 fucking dollars? no wonder americans have this irrational urge to shoot shit up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> who the fuck buys a bag of doritos for 5 fucking dollars? no wonder americans have this irrational urge to shoot shit up.


Those smart enough to know that the $1.50 bags are 50%-75% air.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 5, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm proud of him. Acknowledgment is the first step to change .



But did you also think obama and democrats were enabling islamic extremism by being so careful with the languaging and refusing to say _islamic_ extremism and trying to build, not burn, those bridges?


----------



## JJ Baloney (Aug 5, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> who the fuck buys a bag of doritos for 5 fucking dollars? no wonder americans have this irrational urge to shoot shit up.


Pretty sure it's the big bags. The Family Sized!


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 5, 2019)

Detective said:


> Trump offers thoughts and prayers to those who suffered in the Toledo, Ohio shootings
> 
> And also expressed how much he doesn't give a shit by doing so
> 
> https://thehill.com/homenews/administration/456179-trump-mistakenly-refers-to-shooting-in-toledo



No different than obummer the offering thoughts and prayers either...

It's an empty gesture from both sides.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> But did you also think obama and democrats were enabling islamic extremism by being so careful with the languaging and refusing to say _islamic_ extremism and trying to build, not burn, those bridges?


I'm confused..is Obama a murderous psychopath or a peacekeeping hippie?


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 5, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Those smart enough to know that the $1.50 bags are 50%-75% air.





Wrecked Baloney said:


> Pretty sure it's the big bags. The Family Sized!


how big are we talking? unless we're talking a mountain worth of doritos i refuse to believe it's genuinely worth 5 dollars. 

although it probably is that big. land of the fat and home for the diabetes. americans are wild.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 5, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm confused..is Obama a murderous psychopath or a peacekeeping hippie?



Whether you think obama/trump are enabling these extremists by refusing to be explicit, it's the same situation.

Don't be mean to islam coexist people are part of the democratic base and a part of their political culture when obama was president. Obama wanted to be inclusive of islam and his islam friendly base while condemning islamic terrorism, and his compromise was condemning every terrorist action but refusing to say islamic terrorism, refusing to conflate terrorism with islam. He probably didn't want to piss off muslims already on the margins, probably believed some of the tensions between islam and the west were legitimate, so he spoke carefully and threaded the needle like a good politician.

Some conservatives said he was enabling islamic terrorism by refusing to call a spade a spade. Some conservatives also accused his carefulness as proof that obama's a secret america hating muslim, because whY eLse Isn'T He cONdemNing IsLamiC ExTreMism.

The trump admin is in the same position basically pulling the same maneuver. The nationalistic people are the republican base right now. Trump wants to be inclusive of nationalists while condemning right wing domestic terrorism, and so far his compromise is condemning every single one of these terrorist acts but still refusing to say nationalism and refusing to conflate these attacks with nationalism or anti immigration. And of course some progressives are deciding this means he's a secret white nationalist because why else isn't he condemning them.

Same shit different day.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 5, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> But did you also think obama and democrats were enabling islamic extremism by being so careful with the languaging and refusing to say _islamic_ extremism and trying to build, not burn, those bridges?


obama wasn't holding divisive xenophobic rallies with chants screaming for sharia or whatever is the equivalent of sending brown people you disagree with "back to where they came from"


----------



## Asaya7 (Aug 5, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> obama wasn't holding divisive xenophobic rallies with chants screaming for sharia or whatever is the equivalent of sending brown people you disagree with "back to where they came from"


im very confused by this. Trump rallies have chants screaming for sharia?

Or am i misunderstanding?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> how big are we talking? unless we're talking a mountain worth of doritos i refuse to believe it's genuinely worth 5 dollars.
> 
> although it probably is that big. land of the fat and home for the diabetes. americans are wild.


It's technically 4 bucks I just tend to round up or down with...everything
should do the job as well


reiatsuflow said:


> Don't be mean to islam coexist people are part of the democratic base and a part of their political culture when obama was president. Obama wanted to be inclusive of islam and his islam friendly base while condemning islamic terrorism, and his compromise was condemning every terrorist action but refusing to say islamic terrorism, refusing to conflate terrorism with islam. He probably didn't want to piss off muslims already on the margins, probably believed some of the tensions between islam and the west were legitimate, so he spoke carefully and threaded the needle like a good politician.


I'm not gonna fault the man for speaking carefully and respectfully. He used his influence carefully and didn't point the finger unless warrented.. Unlike the current Joker we have in office.


I don't think that's the same as what Trump is doing at all.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 5, 2019)

i can concede to the fact that certain progressives have a tendencies to be soft on muslims in fear of being perceived "racist" or some stupid shit.

but trump and his base have been _actively_ stoking these xenophobic flames. that is where the difference lies.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 5, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> i can concede to the fact that certain progressives have a tendencies to be soft on muslims in fear of being perceived "racist" or some stupid shit.
> 
> but trump and his base have been _actively_ stoking these xenophobic flames. that is where the difference lies.


Trump pointed a finger and told America that their problem lies with Mexico and we're comparing this to Islamic terrorist? C'mon man...


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 5, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> obama wasn't holding divisive xenophobic rallies with chants screaming for sharia or whatever is the equivalent of sending brown people you disagree with "back to where they came from"



Yeah okay but obama's a careful politician and trump's the opposite. I can actually imagine a marianne williamson type left wing trump wearing a hijab during events in solidarity with islam after a terrorist attack  

This is something clinton got hit for a lot too. She's not as on the ball as obama. There was some terrorist attack in the uk and clinton responded with a tweet about how we should remember to be nice to muslims. 

Trump and republicans are 100% being protective of their nationalist base and their anti immigration base, and their white base too, but


----------



## JJ Baloney (Aug 5, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> how big are we talking? unless we're talking a mountain worth of doritos i refuse to believe it's genuinely worth 5 dollars.
> 
> although it probably is that big. land of the fat and home for the diabetes. americans are wild.


About 15 oz.

Good for a party.


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 5, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> im very confused by this. Trump rallies have chants screaming for sharia?
> 
> Or am i misunderstanding?


no, he was comparing obama and leftists being hesitant on calling out muslim extremists with trump and right wingers being inclusive with these white nationalists.

except i never heard or saw obama engaging in islamic extremists rhetoric, meanwhile every xenophobic white supremacist in america was having a throbbing erection listening to trump's recent rallies.

it's a bit of a difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Aug 5, 2019)

By the way, Trump proposed background checks:


Waiting for Republicans defending the 2nd amendment in 3-2-1...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 5, 2019)

In this world which ever ethnicity fuck up the entire squad takes the heat. If a black does some bad shit, black people get label with that shit until the next skin color fucks up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 5, 2019)

~VK~ said:


> no, he was comparing obama and leftists being hesitant on calling out muslim extremists with trump and right wingers being inclusive with these white nationalists.
> 
> except i never heard or saw obama engaging in islamic extremists rhetoric, meanwhile every xenophobic white supremacist in america was having a throbbing erection listening to trump's recent rallies.
> 
> it's a bit of a difference.



It's a bit of a difference. But nationalism and being anti illegal immigration, those are valid politics to have in 2019 imo. Not like islamic extremism in america.

The DNC does have the anti american people who were sympathetic with some terrorist talking points, angry about the shit we pulled in the middle east, angry about our world policing. Obama would have never commiserated with that on record, but he's too careful and measured and a more gaff prone reality star democrat like marianne williamson might have.

You hope there's a john mccain moment at a trump rally where someone makes a crazy suggestion and trump stops them, corrects them, clears the record and tried to play down all the toxic rhetoric. Problem is mccain lost. Maybe trump thinks that's a bad strategy.


----------



## Asaya7 (Aug 5, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> In this world which ever ethnicity fuck up the entire squad takes the heat. If a black does some bad shit, black people get label with that shit until the next skin color fucks up.


isnt that kind of twisted and bad though?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 5, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> isnt that kind of twisted and bad though?


Yes it is and politics feeds off it because it causes the type of divide that blinds you to their corruption


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 5, 2019)

And if it got lost in the hubub, trump did condemn white supremacy by name today. Not white nationalism, but


----------



## ~VK~ (Aug 5, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> It's a bit of a difference. But nationalism and being anti illegal immigration, those are valid politics to have in 2019 imo. Not like islamic extremism in america.


some would argue white supremacy and blatant xenophobia aren't valid politics to have in 2019 either. yet here we are having to listen to their toxic rhetoric at presidential rallies. we're no longer talking about people just being against illegal immigration when hearing chants and statements of sending born and raised fellow american citizens(i.e not white) back to wherever the hell they're supposed to come from because you don't like what they have to say.  

talking about fringe members of the DNC pussyfooting around islamic terrorism just isn't the same as the sitting POTUS actively engaging in toxic xenophobic rhetoric. 

you were trying to pretend that trump is simply "not calling a spade a spade just like obama" when you know damn well he's doing a lot more than just that.


----------



## Detective (Aug 5, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> And if it got lost in the hubub, trump did condemn white supremacy by name today. Not white nationalism, but



There is really is no difference between the both, except one acts like it's a cultural thing, when it's really just about racism all along. Both movements should be destroyed.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 5, 2019)

So...the gunman killed his sister in the shooting.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> So...the gunman killed his sister in the shooting.


Thanks for reiterating something brought up yesterday.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 5, 2019)

My bad, thought it was new information.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 6, 2019)

Rukia said:


> LOL @ exchange for Xbox


The time for sensible solutions to this problem has past.
Now its time for Senseless reform.
A Xbox for guns program

Dildos for shotguns exchange


----------



## pat pat (Aug 6, 2019)

Superstars said:


> Sup pat! I didn't know you dumpster dive here too.
> 
> No one is saying this issue is lesser than the other one's. On the contrary, they are all important and happen on average. This just gets more attention cause the scale of it happens in a moment.


Hey bro I am lost here


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## wibisana (Aug 6, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> He has a point tho.
> 
> Not that we shouldn't care about mass-shootings, but how we are totally okay about people dieing about other things that could easily be prevented if people gave a shit.


He forgot to attach his human decency module.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 6, 2019)

wibisana said:


> He forgot to attach his human decency module.



Ok I give it that Neil missed the empathy part big time.

Just think it's worrth making a point about problems that also kill people but don't get solved because the state doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 6, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Ok I give it that Neil missed the empathy part big time.
> 
> Just think it's worrth making a point about problems that also kill people but don't get solved because the state doesn't give a shit.



Theres a time and a place, stop trying to justify it


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 6, 2019)

Roasted


----------



## Autumn McJavabean (Aug 6, 2019)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Guys, ignore Nep Nep for fuck's sake. Was the perpetrator a White Nationalist? Again, the frequency of this weeks mass shootings seem too coordinated to be stuff lone wolves would do, this honestly seems to a concerted terrorist attack from white supremacists.


He was a Bernie supporting leftist.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Aug 6, 2019)

Parallax said:


> Theres a time and a place, stop trying to justify it



This is the Cafe, we are here to discuss things. If you're gonna use the "there is a time and place" argument you might as well close this thread.


----------



## Autumn McJavabean (Aug 6, 2019)

MO said:


> I think so. I saw a tweet with the shooter laying down and he was definiy white


He was a Bernie supporting, antifa leftists.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 6, 2019)

Autumn McJavabean said:


> He was a Bernie supporting, antifa leftists.


Yeah, he wasn't. So whose dupe are you, troll?


----------



## Autumn McJavabean (Aug 6, 2019)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Yeah, he wasn't. So whose dupe are you, troll?


He was, did you do your ?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 6, 2019)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> This is the Cafe, we are here to discuss things. If you're gonna use the "there is a time and place" argument you might as well close this thread.


Not points the derail the conversation or topic at hand.  Like im not gonna start talking about another random article in this discussion because theres a time and a place miss me with that


----------



## Parallax (Aug 6, 2019)

Autumn McJavabean said:


> He was, did you do your ?


Are you posting anything in the el Paso thread?


----------



## Autumn McJavabean (Aug 6, 2019)

Parallax said:


> Are you posting anything in the el Paso thread?


Why is that relevant?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 6, 2019)

Autumn McJavabean said:


> He was, did you do your ?


The research is a right-wing website you linked to? And you know how to use the site very well...you are a dupe and a troll.


----------



## Autumn McJavabean (Aug 6, 2019)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The research is a right-wing website you linked to? And you know how to use the site very well...you are a dupe and a troll.


Heavy is not a right-wing website, even if it was, you're deflecting from the evidence presented and committing the Genetic Fallacy. Also, learn what a troll is, because you're not using the term correctly.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 6, 2019)

Here,


----------



## Parallax (Aug 6, 2019)

Autumn McJavabean said:


> Why is that relevant?


Ok so you dont actually care about what happened and just wanna point the fingers at leftist.   Good to know


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 6, 2019)

Parallax said:


> Ok so you dont actually care about what happened and just wanna point the fingers at leftist.   Good to know


I'm still lost as to what his political leanings have to do with mowing people down with a hundred bullet drum and making a list of girls he wanna rape..

Like how is his leanings connecting with his behavior..


----------



## Autumn McJavabean (Aug 6, 2019)

Parallax said:


> Ok so you dont actually care about what happened and just wanna point the fingers at leftist.   Good to know


No, it's called correcting the narrative. In case you didn't see, people are calling him a WS/WN, when it's a leftist. If that's bad, that's on you, not me. Also, stop with the emotional knee-jerk response. Both were tragedies.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 6, 2019)

Apparently he was also in a pornogrind band where the songs where about mutilating and raping women and the artwork reflected that

How does someone like this not get flagged and is able to procure armor and weapons


----------



## Mider T (Aug 6, 2019)

Parallax said:


> Apparently he was also in a pornogrind band where the songs where about mutilating and raping women and the artwork reflected that
> 
> How does someone like this not get flagged and is able to procure armor and weapons


----------



## Asaya7 (Aug 6, 2019)

Parallax said:


> Apparently he was also in a pornogrind band where the songs where about mutilating and raping women and the artwork reflected that
> 
> How does someone like this not get flagged and is able to procure armor and weapons


well, thats porngrind..
a weird music genre where you will find songs about a woman raped by elephants, or having 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Diarrhea


 while sleeping. even mong many other metal subgenres, lyrics like that are not exactly outliers. 

The hitlist and rape list though, thats some twisted shit.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 6, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> well, thats porngrind..
> a weird music genre where you will find songs about a woman raped by elephants, or having
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Why did u censor diarrhea and not rape

Anyways I think it's pretty dangerous to just flippantly go oh well that's just the genre when its concerning horrific sexual violence and murder exclusively to women especially when you also have accompanying art work.  That's as much of a red flag as a hit list


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 6, 2019)

I had a metal head friend who was into cannibal corpse, but also he didn't have a list of women he wanted to rape and men he wanted to kill so that's probably different.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asaya7 (Aug 6, 2019)

Parallax said:


> Why did u censor diarrhea and not rape
> 
> Anyways I think it's pretty dangerous to just flippantly go oh well that's just the genre when its concerning horrific sexual violence and murder exclusively to women especially when you also have accompanying art work.  That's as much of a red flag as a hit list





reiatsuflow said:


> I had a metal head friend who was into cannibal corpse, but also he didn't have a list of women he wanted to rape and men he wanted to kill so that's probably different.


exactly. just because some things are typical in a music genre that shouldnt be used to generalize people who listen to or even play this music lmao. This isnt very different from blaming video games tbh. Or blaming rap music


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 6, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I had a metal head friend who was into cannibal corpse, but also he didn't have a list of women he wanted to rape and men he wanted to kill so that's probably different.


Saw Cannibal Corpse live recently. They're death metal, not the same thing. 

Pornogrind is a dumb genre, but mostly made as a piss take. Obviously not by everyone though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asaya7 (Aug 6, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Saw Cannibal Corpse live recently. They're death metal, not the same thing.
> 
> Pornogrind is a dumb genre, but mostly made as a piss take. Obviously not by everyone though.


i mean, cannibal corpse still has some crass lyrics or not?  the only song i know by title is "hammer smashed face", so theres that.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 6, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> i mean, cannibal corpse still has some crass lyrics or not?  the only song i know by title is "hammer smashed face", so theres that.


Yeah, they use goregrind and pornogrind influence in some songs for "brutal" effect. Look up "Entrails ripped from a virgin's cunt". Pretty surreal to read. In real life they're all a bunch of D&D nerds with children though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asaya7 (Aug 6, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> Yeah, they use goregrind and pornogrind influence in some songs for "brutal" effect. Look up "Entrails ripped from a virgin's cunt". Pretty surreal to read. In real life they're all a bunch of D&D nerds with children though.





Edit: Also a good one:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 6, 2019)

GRIMMM said:


> "Entrails ripped from a virgin's cunt"



That's the one


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 6, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> No I’m implying that a civil war, the citizens guns will be utterly useless. Period. You. Don’t. Stand. A. Chance. In. Hell!



They would, the US has approximately 2 million troops. The US population is 300 million. Assuming a war happened against the military they would be outnumbered worse than 300 to 1. You can't win against those numbers, it doesn't matter how advanced your weapons are.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 6, 2019)

Orochibuto said:


> They would, the US has approximately 2 million troops. The US population is 300 million. Assuming a war happened against the military they would be outnumbered worse than 300 to 1. You can't win against those numbers, it doesn't matter how advanced your weapons are.


Yikes at this.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 6, 2019)

Orochibuto said:


> They would, the US has approximately 2 million troops. The US population is 300 million. Assuming a war happened against the military they would be outnumbered worse than 300 to 1. You can't win against those numbers, it doesn't matter how advanced your weapons are.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 6, 2019)

wibisana said:


> Nope
> Military will always side the govt. Democratic country work like that.
> 
> Troper's loyalty is for the govt/legitimate one.
> Not to generals. Even if there are deserters im pretty sure 90-95% military force power will be with the valid elected govt. Not with anarchist who refuse to give up guns even when the govt (majority) says so.



I think it would honestly depends on how it happens. If the govt restrict guns in a way that is democratic or demonstrates the majority approves it, for example a referendum or a constitutional amendment or convention then I agree.

If it happens just 5 lawyers at Washington ruled it to so, then I am not sure.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 6, 2019)

Orochibuto said:


> They would, the US has approximately 2 million troops. The US population is 300 million. Assuming a war happened against the military they would be outnumbered worse than 300 to 1. You can't win against those numbers, it doesn't matter how advanced your weapons are.



Civilians don't have access to the high level weaponry that the military has what is this?!? Not to mention the goverment can also hire independent contractors a la Blackwater

This is a laughably bad take


----------



## Parallax (Aug 6, 2019)

Not to mention they could use the navy to block off the seas and stop shipments and win a war of attrition


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 6, 2019)

Orochibuto said:


> They would, the US has approximately 2 million troops. The US population is 300 million. Assuming a war happened against the military they would be outnumbered worse than 300 to 1. You can't win against those numbers, it doesn't matter how advanced your weapons are.


Does the word anti personnel vehicle means anything to you?


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 6, 2019)

Orochibuto said:


> They would, the US has approximately 2 million troops. The US population is 300 million. Assuming a war happened against the military they would be outnumbered worse than 300 to 1. You can't win against those numbers, it doesn't matter how advanced your weapons are.



China & India approves this message.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 6, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> China & India approves this message.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 6, 2019)

Parallax said:


> This is a laughably bad take


It's worse, really.  There's virtually no situation where it would be ~300 million citizens vs. ~2 million military.

The citizens will splinter, probably the worst case would be a 70-30 split.  And of the ~300 million only like maybe 6 million would fight.

So really you're looking at something like 4 million civilians vs. 2 million civilians and 2 million professional military.  Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that out.

Or the military splinters in which case the situation makes even less sense.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 6, 2019)

Parallax said:


> Civilians don't have access to the high level weaponry that the military has what is this?!? Not to mention the goverment can also hire independent contractors a la Blackwater
> 
> This is a laughably bad take



How many contractors can they hire? I doubt enough to make the numbers stop being so hillariously lopsided.

Note, I don't say this is realistic, as it would require 100% the population to side against the military and 100% of the military to side with the government, which is impossible.

But supposing they did, they are horribly outnumbered, like hundreds of times.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 6, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> Does the word anti personnel vehicle means anything to you?


Does the word lose-lose mean anything to you?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 6, 2019)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Does the word lose-lose mean anything to you?


The question isn’t about long term effect if you think a corrupt government will sit back and let millions of people revolt violently without fighting back your ass in need of a wake up call


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 6, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> The question isn’t about long term effect if you think a corrupt government will sit back and let millions of people revolt violently without fighting back your ass in need of a wake up call


"I'm closer to a general because I'm an officer."
"I'd carpet bomb citizens"

>When you destroy your economy
>When you destroy manpower
>When you confirm what is said by the rebels causing more rebellions
>When you destroy all trust
>When you cause military splintering
>When you destroy your standing of a super power instantly because you think the end cause of a weapon solves everything, including social disorder.

Hey Huey, talk to your general and tell him you'd carpet bomb citizens, tell him it's a great idea. Tell me how it goes.
I'm sure he'd be overjoyed having someone with the same countenance as a mass shooter in his military ranks.
In fact you should go to China, advise them to do so.


----------



## Fang (Aug 6, 2019)

Parallax said:


> Apparently he was also in a pornogrind band where the songs where about mutilating and raping women and the artwork reflected that
> 
> How does someone like this not get flagged and is able to procure armor and weapons



What's pornogrind?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 6, 2019)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'm closer to a general because I'm an officer."
> "I'd carpet bomb citizens"
> 
> >When you destroy your economy
> ...


Oh boy look at this

I didn’t say I’d personally do any of that in fact you triggered nincompoop where exactly I said I’d do that?

You’re ignorant rube this is funny because of so much dumb assumptions “ much miltary will split off”, “the government will never consider total war”

You want to talk shit because you tried to call me out when I actually serve in the miltary? What the fuck You do beside take up space?

China? You do realize China has camps for non compliant citizens that they round up? And continuously building more of these facilities? Or 
*Tiananmen Square? *


----------



## Parallax (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Fang (Aug 6, 2019)

So its a meme "genre" okay


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 6, 2019)

And a splintered military will only put the government back against the wall and go at it with full force. 
But UR thinks he can yippy ki yay


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 6, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> You want to talk shit because you tried to call me out when I actually serve in the miltary?


If you even consider yourself even CLOSE to being a general because you're a mere officer then your military has done a considerably shit job. If you even spoke an utterance of the sheer stupidity you're talking now in the US military to a higher officer I would put bets on reprimands.


> China? You do realize China has camps for non compliant citizens that they round up? And continuously building more of these facilities? Or
> *Tiananmen Square?*


----------



## Fang (Aug 6, 2019)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If you even spoke an utterance of the sheer stupidity you're talking now in the US military to a higher officer I would put bets on reprimands.



Oh that'd go waaaaaaaaay past reprimands.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 6, 2019)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If you even consider yourself even CLOSE to being a general because you're a mere officer then your military has done a considerably shit job. If you even spoke an utterance of the sheer stupidity you're talking now in the US military to a higher officer I would put bets on reprimands.


Piss poor reading comprehension, and the salt coming off his post. You wanted to say I’ll never make a good general my comment was to you I am much closer than your chicken shit ass who probably would never enlist.
And you still continue to talk as if you know, continue to watch from the sidelines kid.

But I’ll take blame for that, I over estimated your reading skills.t

And China is merely humoring them


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 6, 2019)

Mouten said:


> @Blue is this correct


Blue would beat both sides by himself, as long as he got his katana.


----------



## Island (Aug 6, 2019)

I'll reopen this in a few minutes.


----------



## Island (Aug 6, 2019)

That was 33 posts. 

The only reason this thread is staying open is because this is an ongoing news story. Behave yourselves, pls, or I'll have to get the hammer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm not American nor am I knowledgeable about the second amendment or gun rights and the point of them.

However I simply don't understand why citizens would need to have access to guns, I would never get into an argument or a fight with anyone if I knew that they had a registered firearm. Human nature simply can't be trusted in times of anger and conflict, two young men could be fighting over the stupidest reason and the fight would escalate to throwing chairs/rocks/whatever object is lying around (seen that plenty of times) so if one of them has a gun in a moment of rage they could feel very justified to use it. At worst it would be used as intimidation or a few stupid young men would find it funny to "scare" a bunch of people with guns as a prank; the leverage one would have with weapons is not something we need in society imo.

"We need guns to protect ourselves", that only has merit imo if we presume that the hypothetical person/people behind the statement _are to be trusted themselves _with guns. More policing, harsher laws on violent acts etc is the only logical way imo to go about preventing/handling such situations. The law is responsible for protection therefore the law should have the guns.

"They'll just get the guns illegally", well how about you stop them from getting them illegally? How? Same way you stop people from doing any illegal shit: more policing/surveillance, harsher punishment etc.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 6, 2019)

Orochibuto said:


> They would, the US has approximately 2 million troops. The US population is 300 million. Assuming a war happened against the military they would be outnumbered worse than 300 to 1. You can't win against those numbers, it doesn't matter how advanced your weapons are.



Also implying that, in a civil war, all the civilians would be sequestered on one side while the other side only has a military, and assuming that all 300 million citizens would spontaneously take up arms.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Aug 6, 2019)

Shark said:


> I'm not American nor am I knowledgeable about the second amendment or gun rights and the point of them.
> 
> However I simply don't understand why citizens would need to have access to guns, I would never get into an argument or a fight with anyone if I knew that they had a registered firearm. Human nature simply can't be trusted in times of anger and conflict, two young men could be fighting over the stupidest reason and the fight would escalate to throwing chairs/rocks/whatever object is lying around (seen that plenty of times) so if one of them has a gun in a moment of rage they could feel very justified to use it. At worst it would be used as intimidation or a few stupid young men would find it funny to "scare" a bunch of people with guns as a prank; the leverage one would have with weapons is not something we need in society imo.
> 
> ...




This has been kinda my point all along when it comes to guns in the States. Time and time again people are able to get them legally and all it takes is for one law abiding citizen to go down the rabbit hole of insanity or radicalism in any ideology. The US demonstrates that lax/inadequate gun control laws will not get the job done. Don't get me wrong, this is a long term issue. The gun culture and lobby in the US are incredibly powerful forces. Blaming violence in video games, good guy with a gun, mental health issues, other things kill more (ignoring the fact that cars and surgeries are not meant to kill and we continually enact laws and standards to reduce their risk unlike guns) - these type of arguments are all framed from the NRA and from folks that absolutely refuse to enact any meaningful change to save human lives for the sake of their hobby. And in the inane belief that they can take on the US military. Trust me, I find the black market answer when it comes to discussions of gun control dumb. Increase enforcement and increase punishment. The irony is that a lot of the folks out there that are for bigger border security and harsher illegal immigration punishments (to stem illegal crossings) are also for lax gun control laws. If people want in the country fast, they'll find a way. That doesn't mean we shouldn't focus on border security. Same thing for guns - there will also be access to guns, especially since there are so many in the US, but that doesn't mean we shouldn't attempt at better regulation.

It would be a breathe of fresh air to tackle the issue of mass gun violence/shootings with stronger background checks, longer waiting periods, and a decrease in hyper polarized rhetoric from a sitting President/lobbies/corporate media/internet but no. The populace slumps back in laziness and despair as these shootings continue to happen as their elected officials refuse to move in any significant way to stem the gun violence.


----------



## Juub (Aug 6, 2019)

Shark said:


> "We need guns to protect ourselves", that only has merit imo if we presume that the hypothetical person/people behind the statement _are to be trusted themselves _with guns. More policing, harsher laws on violent acts etc is the only logical way imo to go about preventing/handling such situations. The law is responsible for protection therefore the law should have the guns.


That would work in a vacuum but the U.S. is a real world country. The major problem you're facing if you were to ban guns for regular civilians would be the danger you'd put many who live in dangerous areas through(Detroit, Baltimore etc). Burglaries, car thefts and violent crimes are prevalent in the US and by banning guns you'd effectively be removing a major means for innocent people to defend themselves. You cannot stop idiots from owning guns. In the context of the US however, you can arm people so they can at least protect themselves against stupid people owning firearms or other dangerous weapons.



> "They'll just get the guns illegally", well how about you stop them from getting them illegally? How? Same way you stop people from doing any illegal shit: more policing/surveillance, harsher punishment etc.


And how does that work? Not really well. The illegal drug trade within the US and abroad is a billion dollars industry. Drug users and distributors are still extremely common and despite cracking down on them with harsher laws, sentences, it's still a rampant issue in many areas. You can mitigate the problem to a certain extent but within the context of the US, you'll need a lot more than just a blanket ban to completely change the situation.

All of that and it's a constitutional right so...


----------



## Kisame (Aug 6, 2019)

Juub said:


> That would work in a vacuum but the U.S. is a real world country. The major problem you're facing if you were to ban guns for regular civilians would be the danger you'd put many who live in dangerous areas through(Detroit, Baltimore etc). Burglaries, car thefts and violent crimes are prevalent in the US and by banning guns you'd effectively be removing a major means for innocent people to defend themselves. You cannot stop idiots from owning guns. In the context of the US however, you can arm people so they can at least protect themselves against stupid people owning firearms or other dangerous weapons.


The major means to defend people should be the police/law, because they are trained to do so and are (or should be) motivated by law and salary to do their job. For me the issue is that the average person isn't to be trusted with a weapon just because they're not crazy, retarded or have a history of violence. For me the person acquiring the weapon legally to defend himself isn't a perfect person to begin with since he's prone to anger/alcohol/depression/"pranks" or whatever.


> And how does that work? Not really well. The illegal drug trade within the US and abroad is a billion dollars industry. Drug users and distributors are still extremely common and despite cracking down on them with harsher laws, sentences, it's still a rampant issue in many areas. You can mitigate the problem to a certain extent but within the context of the US, you'll need a lot more than just a blanket ban to completely change the situation.


Still better off with it than without it.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 6, 2019)

> Republicans are more likely to say violent video games play a role, for instance – 60% compared with 47% of Democrats. Democrats are twice as likely as Republicans to blame gun manufacturers and the National Rifle Association – 72% versus 37%.
> 
> And Trump?
> 
> ...


----------



## Fang (Aug 6, 2019)

Juub said:


> That would work in a vacuum but the U.S. is a real world country. The major problem you're facing if you were to ban guns for regular civilians would be the danger you'd put many who live in dangerous areas through(Detroit, Baltimore etc).



Also in Washington D.C., Richmond, Alexandria, etc...for us in the DC tri-metro state area. There are certain areas that are hugely involved in violent crimes; particularly muggings, stabbings, robberies, break-ins, murders/attempted murders, and rape in the bigger cities and towns on the East Coast. Head to downtown Richmond, even just in the area where VCU is located (which is one of the most posh and upscale parts of the city) and all the stores there even the gas stations have bulletproof windows, paddy locks, and armed security and/or employees. 

I have a friend on NF who lives in Michigan and has either used or lived around Detroit and its the same situation. A blanket gun ban is going to be bad news for people who need to protect themselves. Especially in places with severe gang violence and drug problems and a higher than normal rate of poverty.



> Burglaries, car thefts and violent crimes are prevalent in the US and by banning guns you'd effectively be removing a major means for innocent people to defend themselves. You cannot stop idiots from owning guns. In the context of the US however, you can arm people so they can at least protect themselves against stupid people owning firearms or other dangerous weapons.



Yep.


----------



## El Hermano (Aug 7, 2019)

Shark said:


> The major means to defend people should be the police/law, because they are trained to do so and are (or should be) motivated by law and salary to do their job. For me the issue is that the average person isn't to be trusted with a weapon just because they're not crazy, retarded or have a history of violence. For me the person acquiring the weapon legally to defend himself isn't a perfect person to begin with since he's prone to anger/alcohol/depression/"pranks" or whatever.


Nobody's perfect. Let's start with that. Not even trained police officers. You seem to forget that they're human, too. 
Yes, they might be trained individuals, but they still fuck up and some of them are prone to problems you mentioned. Dirty cops also exist, which makes things harder for the police to do their job.
Every human can suffer from anger issues, alcoholism, depression and pull "pranks". But if you're actually suggesting people who acqurie firearms are more prone to it than people who don't, that's absolutely absurd and baseless.



> Still better off with it than without it.


Yes, let's revoke civilians of their right to defend themselves because there's a minority that cannot be trusted with firearms...come on, now.
Have you ever experienced a home invasion, being jumped on, shot at? Leave people defenseless, some of them might get their hands on illegal firearms either way(which is going to benefit some dangerous individuals even more) or just end up dead/hurt because they had no way to defend themselves.

The law CANNOT defend you at any time, the law CANNOT stop every potential threat. This is simply not how this world works. Cops are human just like your average, sane civilian with a licensed firearm. They might be trained, but they're limited in their ability to protect civilians.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 7, 2019)

I think Beto being exposed as a fraud and a charlatan is the biggest story since the shootings.

I like some of the red flag ideas though.  And I hope they come to fruition.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2019)

Obviously none of them ride bikes or shoot guns.


----------



## U mad bro (Aug 7, 2019)

Huey Freeman said:


> In this world which ever ethnicity fuck up the entire squad takes the heat. If a black does some bad shit, black people get label with that shit until the next skin color fucks up.


Yep whites the only one that doesn't get the full heat from our government. Entire gang task forces, and after 9/11 a Muslim couldn't buy fertilizer without getting cuffs. Yet white nationalist doesn't get the same attention.
I am sorry I laughed I know its fucked up. The whole u.s got hood reflexes now.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 7, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Obviously none of them ride bikes or shoot guns.


I doubt most of them even heard it. If you run for no reason in panic  that'll cause other people to run behind you.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Aug 7, 2019)

America.... I'm ashamed


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 7, 2019)

Now if everyone had guns and pulled them out to help take the shooter out, like the gun nuts keep saying, this would end up far more bloody.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 7, 2019)

FDR:  The only thing we have to fear is fear itself 

  *Bike backfires and people flee.*

FDR: God Damn it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 7, 2019)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Now if everyone had guns and pulled them out to help take the shooter out, like the gun nuts keep saying, this would end up far more bloody.


Because the gun owner made a poor decision and started shooting randoms?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 7, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Because the gun owner made a poor decision and started shooting randoms?



Yeah, a decision made in panic.
He hears what he thinks is a gun firing, pulls out his own and while looking around he sees a guy in he crowd with a gun in his hand. 

Maybe he fears for his life, maybe he is a moron wanting to be the hero of the day, who knows?

If he fires the gun, then in that mess of people some might think he is the gunmen, etc.
When your dealing with panicking individuals you can never know what they will do.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 7, 2019)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Yeah, a decision made in panic.
> He hears what he thinks is a gun firing, pulls out his own and while looking around he sees a guy in he crowd with a gun in his hand.
> 
> Maybe he fears for his life, maybe he is a moron wanting to be the hero of the day, who knows?
> ...


That's a possible outcome, I suppose. New York gun laws are so strict that it's almost not even worth trying to get the permit.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Aug 8, 2019)

Most gun training courses suggest you _not_ fire your gun in a crowded area.  

If you have a CCW and are in an active shooter situation the general suggestion is to retreat like everyone else if possible and only use the gun to secure an area where retreat isn't an option (a classroom, for example).


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Beto tried to capitalize!  He used the shooting for himself!  He’s a piece of shit


Trump just came out with this ad using footage from visiting the victims of this mass shooting? as a campaign commercial what are your thoughts?


----------



## Asaya7 (Aug 8, 2019)

makeoutparadise said:


> Trump just came out with this ad using footage from visiting the victims of this mass shooting? as a campaign commercial what are your thoughts?


i dont care if its trump or any of the dems who exploit and politicize this for their own gains. I dislike it either way.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 8, 2019)

makeoutparadise said:


> Trump just came out with this ad using footage from visiting the victims of this mass shooting? as a campaign commercial what are your thoughts?


Oh, that's really tasteless...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 8, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> i dont care if its trump or any of the dems who exploit and politicize this for their own gains. I dislike it either way.


Well said Asaya well said


----------



## Trojan (Aug 8, 2019)

too many pages to go through... 

Has Trump called the shooter a terrorist yet? 
or it's the usual "they're mentally ill" ?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 8, 2019)

Hussain said:


> too many pages to go through...
> 
> Has Trump called the shooter a terrorist yet?
> or it's the usual "they're mentally ill" ?


Mentally ill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Aug 8, 2019)

makeoutparadise said:


> Mentally ill


I see. Thanks


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 8, 2019)

@Asaya7
Idk  why are  ya laughing? he said it in his speech to the nation that  They were mentally ill


----------



## Asaya7 (Aug 8, 2019)

makeoutparadise said:


> @Asaya7
> Idk  why are laughing he said it in his speech to the nation that   They were  mentally ill


because i thought that line of replies between you 2 was funny?...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 8, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> because i thought that line of replies between you 2 was funny?...


Ohhh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 8, 2019)

Hussain said:


> I see. Thanks


Guess what he would've called him if the shooter's family originated from India or Iran?


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 8, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> Guess what he would've called him if the shooter's family originated from India or Iran?


 Bad hombres?


----------



## Trojan (Aug 8, 2019)

> if he were to be Muslim and/or black guy
> terrorist

> white nationalist
> nope, he might be mentally ill. Maybe life was too rough for him.
poor poor guy, he had no choice but to kill 

of course, the same with the rest of NATO.

They are racist & Islamophobic...  

oh well 
"[Due to] arrogance in the land and plotting of evil; but the evil plot does not encompass except its own people" 

with that being said, my deep condolences to the families of the victims. 
the Americans that I have met were really nice people...


----------



## Asaya7 (Aug 8, 2019)

Hussain said:


> > if he were to be Muslim and/or black guy
> > terrorist
> 
> > white nationalist
> ...


why are they islamophobic and racist?


----------



## butcher50 (Aug 8, 2019)

Americans can't afford proper healthcare (not even proper psychological healthcare) but they can afford firearms.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 8, 2019)

RIP to the victims and their families. I can't believe this happened so quickly.


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 8, 2019)

The media is being awefuly quiet on this particular shooter....


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 8, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> The media is being awefuly quiet on this particular shooter....



I lost count of how many headlines I've seen that smear the ohio and el paso shootings together as "recent shootings", plural, of white nationalism and racism.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 8, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I lost count of how many headlines I've seen that smear the ohio and el paso shootings together as "recent shootings", plural, of white nationalism and racism.


To be fair, the Ohio shooter, despite claiming to be a liberal...wasn't. He was a violent misogynist who should have never gotten a gun or body armor in the first place.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 8, 2019)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> To be fair, the Ohio shooter, despite claiming to be a liberal...wasn't. He was a violent misogynist who should have never gotten a gun or body armor in the first place.



I actually agree with you and think these shooters trend towards violent disaffected ideologies more than anything else. I've been saying it up and down too, but apparently neither the ohio shooter nor the el paso shooter even voted. They don't seem like political people. Just because he retweets antifa or says he supports bernie sanders on twitter doesn't mean he's left wing, or if it does, that his politics are meaningfully related to his shooting. Where we disagree is I'd say the same thing about the el paso shooter. I don't think environmental alarmism made the el paso shooter kill people either even though he talks about wiping out a bunch of people in order to make room for more resources.

Not to recuse the political rhetoric everybody's using these days either or to pretend like it's not shit for our president to talk the way he talks, but again none of these mass shooter guys seem involved in their community or in politics or in anything, really.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 8, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I actually agree with you and think these shooters trend towards violent disaffected ideologies more than anything else. I've been saying it up and down too, but apparently neither the ohio shooter nor the el paso shooter even voted. They don't seem like political people. Just because he retweets antifa or says he supports bernie sanders on twitter doesn't mean he's left wing, or if it does, that his politics are meaningfully related to his shooting. Where we disagree is I'd say the same thing about the el paso shooter. I don't think environmental alarmism made the el paso shooter kill people either even though he talks about wiping out a bunch of people in order to make room for more resources.
> 
> Not to recuse the political rhetoric everybody's using these days either or to pretend like it's not shit for our president to talk the way he talks, but again none of these mass shooter guys seem involved in their community or in politics or in anything, really.


The El Paso shooter specifically shouted out Trump before the rampage in the Wal-Mart. Even if he hadn't voted (Maybe he wasn't able to), he was clearly supporting Trump and was wanting to help Trump keep the 'invaders' out. Much of his tirades were practically ripped right from Trump rallies. Even the FBI said he had a clear political motive. Its comparable to Dylan Routhe's shooting rampage on a black church a few years ago. The Ohio shooter on the other hand? Had no political motive according to the FBI and just was a violent sexist who should have never gotten a gun. Neither of these evil bastards should have gotten a gun in the first place.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 8, 2019)

I don't know if this was posted in the garlic shooting thread, but apparently the fbi opened an investigation into that shooting too. The shooter had a list of religious institutions, democratic and republican political organizations and federal buildings. 

Although I do trust the FBI with these things and will follow their lead, my suspicion about these mass shooters is that their terrorism is chaos and there's no overarching goal. With something like islamic terrorism, even though someone might become a terrorist because they're lost and disaffected and just looking for brotherhood (or someone to hurt), there's still higher ups and organizational planning that puppets the lone wolves into attacking certain targets for certain reasons. My suspicion with these 4chan guys is they don't have a group, nobody's training them, there's no recruiting grounds, they glom onto something _as a pretense _and then act it out violently.

Like the ohio shooter sounds like a misogynist, no argument there, but by the looks of things he shot up more men than women. The el paso shooter was a white supremacist, but of his three friends on facebook, one was black and one of the women I think was mixed race. so wtf


----------



## wibisana (Aug 8, 2019)

If you call yourself a coffee but taste like a tea. You are not a coffee.

I thought the left is full of feminist betachuck just like the editor of Vox news.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 8, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> I don't know if this was posted in the garlic shooting thread, but apparently the fbi opened an investigation into that shooting too. The shooter had a list of religious institutions, democratic and republican political organizations and federal buildings.
> 
> Although I do trust the FBI with these things and will follow their lead, my suspicion about these mass shooters is that their terrorism is chaos and there's no overarching goal. With something like islamic terrorism, even though someone might become a terrorist because they're lost and disaffected and just looking for brotherhood (or someone to hurt), there's still higher ups and organizational planning that puppets the lone wolves into attacking certain targets for certain reasons. My suspicion with these 4chan guys is they don't have a group, nobody's training them, there's no recruiting grounds, they glom onto something _as a pretense _and then act it out violently.
> 
> Like the ohio shooter sounds like a misogynist, no argument there, but by the looks of things he shot up more men than women. The el paso shooter was a white supremacist, but of his three friends on facebook, one was black and one of the women I think was mixed race. so wtf


THe El Paso shooter was racist against Latinos, just because he had African American or mixed race friends doesn't mean he wasn't racist. He was specifically quoting Trump and shouting Trump out before his rampage. He was a terrorist and he knew he was a terrorist. His goal was to kill as many 'Mexicans as possible (his own words).


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 8, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> The el paso shooter was a white supremacist, but of his three friends on facebook, one was black and one of the women I think was mixed race. so wtf


Being a racist doesn't exclude adding blacks and women as online friends.

Isn't that one of their excuses? "I'm friends with a black guy! So my views can't be racist!"

No offense, but you have a very black and white (ha) way of viewing things..you don't even know the identity of the guy..he might have agreed that all races should separate and looked down on "race mixers " .


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2019)

This story is already old news.  The YouTuber abusing her Doberman is now a bigger story.

That’s how our attention span works as a nation in 2019.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Aug 8, 2019)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/live/2019/aug/08/donald-trump-us-gun-control-el-paso-dayton-live

Of course, the National Rifle Association is pushing back against all proposals. Almost tempting to label them as a group that enables domestic terrorism.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2019)

I’m surprised there hasn’t been a big campaign to unmask the NRA board of executives.


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> This story is already old news.  The YouTuber abusing her Doberman is now a bigger story.
> 
> That’s how our attention span works as a nation in 2019.



To be fair she deserves punishment.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 8, 2019)

Catalyst75 said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/live/2019/aug/08/donald-trump-us-gun-control-el-paso-dayton-live
> 
> Of course, the National Rifle Association is pushing back against all proposals. Almost tempting to label them as a group that enables domestic terrorism.


Hey, if the label fits.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2019)

She should lose the dog.  And be banned from owning another dog for at least a few years.

But people dying seems a bit more important.  Even if 100 hours have passed.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 8, 2019)

Now apparently the ohio shooter's mother called police weeks beforehand to try and alert them to her son. Just like the elliot rogers guy whose mom called a wellness visit on him maybe a day or two before the mass shooting. A mother knows.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2019)

This is why we need to consider these red flag ideas.  Because it seems like there are always red flags.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> This is why we need to consider these red flag ideas.  Because it seems like there are always red flags.



If we had less stigma around mental health this would be easier to do. Like if someone thinks you're walking funny or coughing too much or out of breath too much and suggests you check up with a doc to make sure there's nothing wrong with you, whatever. 

But if someone thinks you're behaving strangely and suggests you go see a therapist or head doctor to make sure there's nothing wrong with you, it's a whole big thing because of the stigma.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 8, 2019)

I think everyone should see a therapist at least twice a month rather you're crazy or not. 

And those that can't afford it can hopefully find a mentor they can confide their full selves with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 8, 2019)

Although the elliot rogers guy apparently was in therapy and was being medicated.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> The media is being awefuly quiet on this particular shooter....



lol


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 9, 2019)

Andrew Feinberg (@AndrewFeinberg) Tweeted:
I’m trying to find photos of other presidents walking around grinning after a mass shooting. I can’t. 


Lisa Glass (@LMplusG) Tweeted:
Who poses like they’re taking glossy tv-show PR shots with a survivor of a mass murder?!  These people are HORRIBLE. 


Paul Lee Ticks (@PaulLeeTicks) Tweeted:
BREAKING: After posing for photos with victims of the Dayton, Ohio mass shooting - President Trump and the First Lady flew to Texas and posed with victims in El Paso's shooting, as well.


----------



## Chelydra (Aug 9, 2019)

Well Wal-Mart single handedly stopped gun violence by hiding all violent video games.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 9, 2019)

Chelydra said:


> Well Wal-Mart single handedly stopped gun violence by hiding all violent video games.


That's stupid


----------



## Bazu'aal (Aug 9, 2019)

Even funnier that they did not hide the gun displays. Such a moronic move.

Edit: And lol BoycottWalmart is trending. As if people are going to boycott Walmart.

Edit 2: And where were all these self-righteous boycott bandwagoners when Walmart treats their workers like shit and sell mostly Chinese made products.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 9, 2019)

I guess GameStop isn't going out of business


----------



## Bazu'aal (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## SakuraLover16 (Aug 9, 2019)

Samus Aran said:


>


I do that sometimes lol


----------



## Asaya7 (Aug 9, 2019)

makeoutparadise said:


> Andrew Feinberg (@AndrewFeinberg) Tweeted:
> I’m trying to find photos of other presidents walking around grinning after a mass shooting. I can’t.
> 
> 
> ...


this is getting close to alex jones level isnt it? he based sandy hook being a hoax on some of the parents smiling and being cheery together before a press conference iirc...


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 9, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> this is getting close to alex jones level isnt it? he based sandy hook being a hoax on some of the parents smiling and being cheery together before a press conference iirc...



Its just really weird.
No one’s questioning if the mass shooting happened.
But why is he giving a thumbs up and smiling next to a orphan and shooting victims? The tone is really off.
He also made a campaign video using the victims as props and his PR people were bragging how he was “treated like a rockstar”
When these events are for grieving and comforting victims. Not about him

Im confused as to how Rukia can say that Beto is capitalizing and exploiting the shooting for political gain with his response to the shooting .
but Trumps team doing and saying all I said above gets a pass?


----------



## Asaya7 (Aug 9, 2019)

makeoutparadise said:


> Its just really weird.
> No one’s questioning if the mass shooting happened.
> But why is he giving a thumbs up and smiling next to a orphan and shooting victims? The tone is really off.
> He also made a campaign video using the victims as props and his PR people were bragging how he was “treated like a rockstar”
> ...


isnt it weirder for parents of recently massacred kids to smile and be cheery?
not to mention literally everyone else is also smiling on all these photos.

i already stated how i dislike the general exploitation of these shootings though.
and would now be interested in rukias reply.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Aug 9, 2019)

Asaya7 said:


> isnt it weirder for parents of recently massacred kids to smile and be cheery?
> not to mention literally everyone else is also smiling on all these photos.
> 
> i already stated how i dislike the general exploitation of these shootings though.
> and would now be interested in rukias reply.


Maybe it was one of those social situations where the president of the united states asks you to smile for the camera

Yeah and there’s no accusations of a grand conspiracy like sandy hook.
This is a question of optics


----------



## Asaya7 (Aug 9, 2019)

makeoutparadise said:


> Maybe it was one of those social situations where the president of the united states asks you to smile for the camera
> 
> Yeah and there’s no accusations of a grand conspiracy like sandy hook.
> This is a question of optics


i couldnt care less whether he exploits this shit while smiling or crying tbh.


----------

